
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (June 2015) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote: 
  Willing to relocate: 
  Technologies: 
  Résumé&#x2F;CV: 
  Email:</code></pre>
======
wlk
Location: Wrocław, Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Scala/Akka/Spray (some Play), Linux (Debian, Ubuntu), Bitcoin

Resume/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/wlangiewicz](http://www.linkedin.com/in/wlangiewicz)

[https://github.com/wlk](https://github.com/wlk)

Email: wlangiewicz at gmail com

Blog/website: [http://wlangiewicz.com/](http://wlangiewicz.com/)

Ideally I'm looking to join early stage startup/company as backend engineer.

------
victorvation
I'm a University of Waterloo computer engineering student. I'd love to join
your team for a 4 month internship starting in September.

Location: Waterloo, Ontario

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes - Bay Area / NYC / Seattle.

Technologies: Full stack web. JavaScript - ES6, Backbone, Node. Python.
Django.

GitHub: [https://github.com/VictorVation](https://github.com/VictorVation)

Résumé/CV: [https://victorszeto.com/resume](https://victorszeto.com/resume)

Email: me at victorszeto.com

------
dadair
Location: Calgary, Alberta, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Unix, C/C++, VTK, Qt, Meteor, Rails, Git, Vim, Emacs, OpenCV

Education: BSc in Software Engineering, currently MSc in Biomedical
Engineering

Résumé/CV:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/dadair](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/dadair)

Email: adair [dot] david [at] gmail [dot] com

Github: [https://github.com/adairdavid/](https://github.com/adairdavid/)

I am currently a Masters student at the University of Calgary, in the
Department of Biomedical Engineering. I am looking for remote work in an
environment that appreciates well designed and written code. My work to date
has been in the Medical Imaging industry. My most significant contribution is
neurosurgical planning software that is used by the Clinical Neuroscience team
at the Foothills Hospital in Calgary, for planning electrode placements in
deep brain structures.

I am very interested in exploring functional programming, and thus have been
playing with Clojure and Clojurescript.

I am always interested in improving my skills and learning new ones, and I am
looking for a work environment that shares my interest of continuous
improvement and exploration.

------
skylerwshaw
Location: U.S. Citizen living in Paris, France and Nairobi, Kenya

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Tech and aerospace project management, SaaS startup sales and
marketing, data analytics, junior iOS dev (Swift, Objective-C), studying
Javascript/Meteor/Node/Go

Résumé/CV:
[http://skylershaw.com/SkylerWShaw_CV.pdf](http://skylershaw.com/SkylerWShaw_CV.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=21268565](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=21268565)

Email: skylerwshaw@gmail.com

Completing a contract mid-June in Paris and available shortly thereafter.
Project manager with a sales focus. Developer relations and steering tech
roadmaps is primary in my current role. Ambitious and hungry in finding a
company in which I can make a solid impact.

Hyperbolic journalism: [http://thenextweb.com/eu/2015/05/09/meet-the-man-who-
left-na...](http://thenextweb.com/eu/2015/05/09/meet-the-man-who-left-nasa-to-
join-a-european-startup/)

------
fmeyer
Location: moving to Berlin in August.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Languages: Java, Python and Ruby [I know JS, but I don’t feel proficient with
the lang]

Tooling: Drools, ElasticSearch, Lucene, Solr, RabbitMQ, Docker, Scipy, Numpy,
pandas, scikit-learn, nltk.

DB: MySQL, PostgreSQL, Cassandra and MongoDB

Github: [https://github.com/fmeyer](https://github.com/fmeyer)

Resume: [http://fernandomeyer.com/resume/](http://fernandomeyer.com/resume/)
\- Detailed CV upon request

Email: hire@fernandomeyer.com

# Recent projects :

\- [http://acervo.folha.com.br/](http://acervo.folha.com.br/) \- Responsible
for the search engine and search infrastructure. Challenges: Indexing 91 years
of a daily newspaper

\- [http://elo7.com.br](http://elo7.com.br) \- Responsible for search engine
ranking, performance and quality. I enjoy working with non-trivial problems

------
amyrae

      Location:     San Francisco
      Remote:       No
      Relocation:   No
      Technologies: N/A
      Résumé/CV:    https://ejj.io/amy/AmyVanBuskirkResume.pdf
      Email:        amy@ejj.io
    

I'm moving to SF this month and in the process of looking for a new job. I am
currently a 1st grade teacher in Northern Virginia.

I know this thread is primarily for software engineers but I would love to be
considered for other opportunities that may be available. I am extremely hard
working, a fast learner, and great working as a team.

Thank You!

------
artur_makly

      Location       NYC & Buenos Aires   
    
      Remote         Yes
    
      Relocate       Yes                                 
      
      Tech           Adobe CC, Sketch,                   
                     Invision, After Effects,            
                     HTML5/CSS3, Axure,                  
                     Pixate, KISSmetrics,                
                     Google Analytics, AdWords           
                     Facebook Ads, WordPress,            
                     Sublime Text. Agile/Scrum           
                     Lean Canvas, Customer Dev,          
                     Funnel Optimization, A/B Testing,   
                     Usability, Personas, Growth         
                     Hacking, Team Leadership,           
                     Motivation, Disruption.             
      
      Résumé/CV      https://bitly.com/productDesigner   
      
      Email          Artur @ design2dev.com             
    
    
    

☞ Creative Technologist & Product Designer ☜

I've worked with Silicon Alley for the past +15 years where I've held a
variety of creative leadership positions, including Art Director, Interaction
Designer, Developer, UI/UX Designer, and Producer.

I've also launched a few fun startups :
[http://JuicyCanvas.com](http://JuicyCanvas.com) &
[http://POPteam.io](http://POPteam.io)

------
SELECTUsername
Loozing at everyone else, this seems like a long shot, but I'll throw my name
in the hat.

Location:Brazos County, Texas Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: SQL, Business Process Design software, Matlab, becoming
comfortable with xml, Javascript, and Linux deployment. CV: Notable factors:
Eagle Scout, Bachelors in Supply Chain Management, completed 16 hours of
continuing education towards CPSM, multiple 'Top Employee' type of awards. 3
most recent positions: 1\. IT manager for a mid sized law firm.
Responsiblities: Dashboard and analytics creation, video production, process
improvement, manage relationships with service providers, maintain uptime at
all locations in three cities, and (being the only IT person) fixing anything
that plugs into the wall (from end of life server migrations to fixing the
Kuerig). 2\. Assistant Manager at Dollar Responsibilities: Manage employees,
set schedules, receive trucks, administrative paperwork (read antiquated
nonsense), opening/closing procedures, and keeping my mental sanity. 3\.
Mathematics Tutor for a large Universities Athletics Department
Responsiblities: Holding one on one and group study sessions, hold twice
weekly open sessions for mathematics help, creating new study resources for a
variety of courses ranging from business calculus one up to differential
equations. Email: bdreevesit@gmail.com

------
iN7h33nD
Location: Florida

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: OS (Linux many flavors, OSX, Windows), databases (PostgreSQL,
MySQL, MariaDB, MongoDB), caching (Memcached, Varnish), webservers (Apache,
Nginx, Express.js), system tools/terminal (cron, syslog, networking, iptables,
yum, apt-get, cd, etc.), Perl, Bash, TDD, Ruby, Rails, Agile, PHP, Laravel,
JavaScript, AngularJS, jQuery, Ember.js, Meteor, Gulp, Grunt, Node.js, C++,
Sails.js, Git, Subversion, REST API integration, Ovirt, VMWare, Less, SASS,
CSS, HTML, ZeroMQ, TCP, UDP, SCTP, SS7, MSRP, JSON, XML, HTTP, IMAP, MM7,
Google Protocol Buffers, Sip, SMPP, SNMP, DNS, Diameter, LDAP, SOAP XML, SDP,
CPIM, CPM, SMIL, HTTPS, TLS, Telecommunications

Résumé/CV: contact me

Email: in7h33nd at live dot com

I am a back-end developer who currently does Quality Assurance and Web
Engineering for a telecommunication company. I have personally had a hand in
adding testing support to the listed network protocols and content types and
have a lot of exposure working with them. I also work on creating a front end
and back end to multiple websites used by my team every day. Including our
Automation Testing Platform and Virtual Machine management tool.

I love to learn and am eager to work on difficult problems. I am very
opinionated on the technologies that I have used and would love to chat about
them. I also love to lead teams and iterate on existing products to make
things better for the user. Feel free to contact me!

------
tsenkov
Location: Sofia, Bulgaria

Remote: Yes

Relocate: Yes

Technologies:

    
    
      Javascript/HTML/CSS,
      Node.js (Express/Browserify/Babel/Grunt/Should),
      Web Audio and MIDI API's,
      Angular.js, Bootstrap, Stylus, jQuery, Polymer,
      CommonJS & AMD
    

Tools:

    
    
      Git, iTerm, SublimeText, Pixelmator
    

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/nikolay-
tsenkov/38/754/955](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/nikolay-tsenkov/38/754/955)

Email: nikolay@tsenkov.net

Summary: My latest work was with the stack of technologies I listed - I just
released my synthesizer a few days ago (Viktor NV-1:
[http://nicroto.github.io/viktor/](http://nicroto.github.io/viktor/)). For the
better part of the last 2 years, though, I've worked on an app called Pagehop
([https://pagehopapp.com](https://pagehopapp.com)). I also have a working
knowledge of C#, Objective-C, Swift, Cocoa, ASP.NET (WebForms & MVC), but I
would prefer the stack listed first. Just wrote this post about my decision to
start looking for a new challenge: [http://tsenkov.net/2015/06/02/looking-for-
my-next-challenge](http://tsenkov.net/2015/06/02/looking-for-my-next-
challenge)

Cheers!

------
oskarth
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Clojure/Clojurescript, Python, Scala, Go and more

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=42655380](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=42655380)

Website: [http://www.oskarth.com/](http://www.oskarth.com/)

Projects: [http://www.oskarth.com/projects/](http://www.oskarth.com/projects/)

Email: me at oskarth dot com

------
lechuckcaptain
Location: Milan, Italy

Remote: Yes (preferred solution).

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity.

Technologies: C#, Java, Mobile (Android, Windows Phone), Python, C , TCL,
T-SQL, SQLite

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/lechuckcaptain](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/lechuckcaptain)

Email: lechuckcaptain at gmail dot com

GitHub: [https://github.com/lechuckcaptain](https://github.com/lechuckcaptain)

About me: I have a Master degree in Information Technology with from the
University of Milan. I love investigating and learn new languages and
technologies.

During my full time job I'm a backend C# developer in a geographical
distribuited team of a big health care company. I'm responsible for the
evaluation, analysis, development and support of integrations with external
systems both with HL7 standard and custom interfaces.

During my free time I'm a passionate Android Developer, with published apps in
the Google Play store and one library into the Maven Central Repository. My
Android app project experience, includes: concept development, project
planning, research, algorithm development, programming, automated testing,
debugging, continuous integration, publishing apps to the Google Play store
and app maintenance.

Upon contact, I can make myself available through email, skype, and phone.
Please include a little about the opportunity when making contact. I will
reply in either case.

------
sdramsey00
Location: Estero, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Production experience in environments where transactions were
10's million per day include MySQL, Postgres, Redis, Go, and Python. Extensive
knowledge of TCP / IP, HTTP, SIP, and telephony in general. Working knowledge
of HTML, CSS, Javascript.

Resume / CV: contact me via e-mail for resume.

Code Example:
[https://github.com/shelbyramsey/sip_parser](https://github.com/shelbyramsey/sip_parser)

e-mail: sdramsey00@yahoo.com

Looking for opportunities where I can help with my experience in building back
end systems that just work and can scale to support real volumes. Have
previously started and sold two companies in the telecom space (last was an
aquihire) by a large, publicly traded VoIP provider. Outside of the technical
experience my greatest asset is translating the business requirements into
real, plausible technical solutions that can get built and deployed in a
timely manner with a focus being on the ability to enhance and scale as the
business requires. Have developed or been part of the team that developed
systems that supported millions of VoIP subscribers, deployments of thousands
of IP PBX handsets, and my last project was actually building a prototype for
a SIRI competitor.

------
Udo
Location: Germany, but anything in the EU is fine, also: consulting gigs in
the US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, JavaScript, Lua, Java, C

Résumé/CV: [http://udo.click/](http://udo.click/) ,
[https://github.com/Udo/](https://github.com/Udo/)

* I started my career at an advertising agency

* ran a web startup for a couple of years

* made a toy programming language called np: [http://np-lang.org/](http://np-lang.org/) and I'm generally a language design enthusiast

* I'm a Ludum Darer: [http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/udo/](http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/udo/)

* my long-running pet project, a virtual gaming space for pen&paper roleplaying: [https://rolz.org/](https://rolz.org/)

Email: udo.schroeter@gmail.com

I'm looking for full time, part time, or consultant work, either remote or on-
site. Ideally I would like to work on creating new web apps from scratch, or
rescuing/refactoring PHP codebases where things went horribly wrong.

By the way: Working for an exciting YC startup is a huge item on my bucket
list that I still hope to check off one day! :)

------
jeffool
Location: Albany, GA, USA

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies:

Résumé/CV: [http://resume.jeffool.com](http://resume.jeffool.com)

Email: JwBridges@gmail.com (or, yes, Jeffool@gmail.com)

Currently: webdev for a local business

Former: 6+yr TV news producer.

Former: 5+yr TV production/studio manager.

What does "producer" mean in this context?

I was directly responsible for the quality of multi-million dollar
brands/(shows). In that role I was responsible for assigning reporters and
photographers to work each day. I evaluate their progress regularly, edit the
work they turn in (or make them), and also do original research and writing.
Like a project manager, except I shipped every day at 6pm. I also did (very)
little marketing work between producer jobs. Now I want a new job in a new
career other than journalism. I've been working webdev for several months.

I went to school for compsci. About a decade ago. Sometimes I download VS and
finagle with it, but never produce anything of value. I mess with HTML & CSS
as part of my job now. A lot of it is actually different CMS like Amazon,
eBay, Channel Advisor, etc.

Bonus: If you do something important. I'd love to feel as accomplished as I
did when informing viewers about the world around them.

keywords: technical writing, producer, manager, product manager,

------
kenm47
Kendall Miller

PROJECT MANAGER | BUSINESS DEVELOPMENT MANAGER | INTERNATIONAL CONSULTANT

Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Prefer beautiful mountain areas)

Technologies: PHP, HTML, C++,

Résumé/CV:
[http://linkedin.com/in/kendallamiller](http://linkedin.com/in/kendallamiller)
(phone number is available on LinkedIn)

Email: kendall.miller@gmail.com

\--------------------------------

I'm from Colorado but I have spent the last ten years working in ministry in
China. While there I was offering leadership and strategy consultation for
ministries and business leaders. I have a tech background, but it's way back.

That said, I have kept on top of most of the trends in technology as I'm
obsessed with it (hence why I read HN), and I am a skilled salesman.

I have managed as few as 3 people, and as many as 150.

I technical background to understand your technology and the people skills to
communicate it in layman's terms to your customers. If you need
leadership/management, a salesmen, or just have a big concept you need to make
in to a reality (non-software project management)—contact me.

I communicate well and am ready to get back in the tech world now that I'm in
the U.S. again. Finally, I speak Chinese well (if that matters to you), and
the first program I ever wrote was in AWK.

(I posted this earlier and it seems to have vanished in to the nether, so I'm
reposting)

------
ibizaman
Location: Belgium

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, around SF and Palo Alto, will be visiting in
July/August

Technologies: 2.5 years as Lead Full Stack Software Developer with Python and
related linux and bash scripting experience. The rest is self-study and/or
practical projects in C++, Erlang, Haskell, bash scripting, PHP, SQL, HTML,
Javascript. Also softwares and systems like: Linux, Archlinux, Node.js,
Apache, LVM, Redmine, Jenkins, Virtualbox, Vagrant, vim, git, tmux.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B39EshKgqmjkVGxxVW82V3ZBdV...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B39EshKgqmjkVGxxVW82V3ZBdVE&authuser=0)

Email: Pierre.Penninckx@gmail.com

SO Career:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/ibizaman](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/ibizaman)
Linkedin: [https://be.linkedin.com/pub/pierre-
penninckx/50/a64/bb6](https://be.linkedin.com/pub/pierre-penninckx/50/a64/bb6)
Github: [https://github.com/ibizaman](https://github.com/ibizaman)
[https://github.com/ibizaman/dbobject](https://github.com/ibizaman/dbobject)
[https://github.com/Psycojoker/baron](https://github.com/Psycojoker/baron)
(contributions)
[https://github.com/Psycojoker/redbaron](https://github.com/Psycojoker/redbaron)
(contributions)

------
AlexNeoNomad
Location: currently in Southeast Asia

Willing to relocate: Yes (Japan, Hong Kong, Singapore or USA)

Remote: Yes

Languages: Ruby, Python, JVM (Java/Kotlin/Clojure) for Android, Haskell, C#,
C, SQL, JavaScript, Rust;

OS: Linux and Mac (most of the time); Windows;

Resume:
[http://my.linkedin.com/in/gildedhonour/](http://my.linkedin.com/in/gildedhonour/)

Email: me (at) gildedhonour dot com or gilded.honour (at) gmail

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com)

I'm an all-around programmer interested in different technologies and
languages with an experience of around 5 years. I became a freelancer over 2
years ago, left home in Russia, relocated to Southeast Asia and since then
have been learning as much as I could and had to working full-time. As a
freelancer, I learned I could come up with the zinger of a solution to a
problem I have if it could be solved at all. And I'm the one who would be
responsible for getting it solved.

I'm also stoked about learning functional programming, finance and IT
security.

Thanks && Cheers!

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco Bay Area, California (CA), USA

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, Google App Engine), JavaScript (Backbone,
Marionette, jQuery, requirejs, grunt, bower, angular), SQL (MySQL,
PostgreSQL), AWS (Amazon Web Services), UNIX terminal, full stack, front-end,
back-end, HTML5 and CSS3, junior product management, basic UX, UI.
Microservices, Test Driven Design (Test Driven Development).

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulcraciunoiu/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulcraciunoiu/)

Email: paul [at] craciunoiu {dot} net

\---------------

Freelance independent consultant looking for web or software work. I get
things done and pick up new projects quickly. Great communicator (for
estimates, handling vague specs, open-ended work), knows startup chaos (former
CTO and co-founder). Passionate about doing good, building great products, and
quality work.

Satisfaction guaranteed.

I'm also able to join forces with a UX/UI designer and front-end engineer,
whom I often work with in a team. Together we are an incredibly productive
pair. For more on that, see: [http://uplift.agency/](http://uplift.agency/)

------
banashark
Location: Los Angeles, CA (valley)

Remote: Yes, and have experience

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET MVC5, Javascript, Jquery, AngularJS, Python, Flask,
Ruby, Rails, Perl, DevOps, Git, Svn, Unity3D, Vim, Web Architecture, iOS,
Swift, Vagrant, zsh, TFS, SQL, noSQL(mongo), Azure

Résumé/CV: Personal Site: [http://banashek.com/](http://banashek.com/)
LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/jonathan-
banashek/30/409/758](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/jonathan-
banashek/30/409/758) Github:
[https://github.com/banashek](https://github.com/banashek)

Email: jbanashek at outlook dot com

Backend engineer with devops experience looking for interesting opportunities.
I choose the tools/language for a project depending on the problem. Currently
studying statistical applications/AI (mostly python) on the side for fun. I'm
passionate about education, health, and solutions to problems that work
towards improving the world for everyone. I excel at learning and adapting to
new environments.

------
0x13c
_Location_ : Waterloo, ON, Canada.

 _Remote_ : Nope.

 _Willing to relocate_ : Yes! Looking to relocate to: Berlin, Amsterdam,
Vienna. I'm open to possibilities and have an EU passport.

 _Technologies_ : Javascript (+ Ember.js, jQuery, Backbone.js, Node.js,
Express, Sails), HTML&CSS, PHP (+ Laravel), MongoDB (Mongoose), Haskell,
OCaml, MySQL, Python, C++, and more.

 _Resume_ :
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1z-O-H4xPMk_hUXGSN5RikWRM...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1z-O-H4xPMk_hUXGSN5RikWRMOmKXfeqvhIA0NCpVXpg)

 _Linkedin_ : [https://linkedin.com/in/ale316](https://linkedin.com/in/ale316)

 _Github_ : [https://github.com/ale316](https://github.com/ale316)

 _Email_ : amarin [at] uwaterloo [.] ca

I'm looking for a full-time position starting in September 2015.

My name is Alessandro and I'm a Full Stack developer with a sense of design.
Made in Italy and moved to Canada to pursue my dreams and an undergrad in
Computer Science from the University of Waterloo. I speak javascript better
than English or Italian and have extensive experience writing efficient and
elegant apps using Ember.js, Backbone.js, jQuery, SASS, Node.js, Express.js,
Laravel, Ruby on Rails, MongoDB, MySQL. If I don't know it, I will learn it
today. Seriously.

I'm especially interested in working with functional languages,
cryptocurrencies, security. I enjoy being challenged, experiencing new things
and stepping out of my comfort zone.

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate [But currently in Delhi]

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, React, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, Clojure, R, Hadoop

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.cpaselect.com](http://www.cpaselect.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller, acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

I am a full stack developer, who's worked extensively with Python/Django. I
also have a background in data science, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn,
nltk etc.

------
hellokadi
Location: London, UK

Remote: No preference

Willing to relocate: Negotiable

Technologies:

* Languages: Python, JavaScript, C#, Java

* Databases: Oracle, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, SQLite

* Frameworks: Angular, Bootstrap, Django, Flask, Node.js

* Methodologies: TDD, Agile

About me: Working for a scientific programming and consultancy company has
provided me with a range of experience on a variety of technologies. As a
result, I would characterize myself as a full stack engineer and a generalist:
less fussed about the particular language or framework and more keen to use
the best tools for the task at hand. I have done big data extraction and
analysis, database design, server side programming mostly in Python and C#. A
large chunk of my client side experience has been in Angular, with a lot of
data visualisation using the more popular JavaScript libraries such as D3 and
Highcharts.

I am looking for something fun and challenging, ideally a full-stack role in a
good team. I have a strong preference for working with people who appreciate
the long term pay-offs of good coding practices for production code (TDD,
Continuous Integration and all the juicy stuff developers dream about) and are
happy to experiment with new technologies, frameworks, algorithms, ideas.

Email: kadikraman [at] protonmail [dot] com

GitHub: [https://github.com/kadikraman](https://github.com/kadikraman)

LinkedIn: [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/kadi-
kraman/77/a72/922](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/kadi-kraman/77/a72/922)

------
dkvasnicka
Location: Ostrava, Czech Republic, Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Clojure, Racket / Scheme, Java (+ Spring et. al.), Groovy (+
Grails), R, a bit of Python, JS, CoffeeScript; Hadoop MR, Pig, Spark,
Hazelcast; SQL, MongoDB, Neo4J & Riak basics

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/rvhh0ucxbitjtst/cv_daniel_kvasnick...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/rvhh0ucxbitjtst/cv_daniel_kvasnicka.pdf?dl=0)
and
[http://cz.linkedin.com/in/danielkvasnickajr/](http://cz.linkedin.com/in/danielkvasnickajr/)

Email: daniel [ d o t ] kvasnicka [ a t ] me [ d o t ] com

Links:

* [https://github.com/dkvasnicka](https://github.com/dkvasnicka)

* [http://danielkvasnicka.net/](http://danielkvasnicka.net/)

* [https://www.hackerrank.com/dkvasnicka](https://www.hackerrank.com/dkvasnicka)

I'd like to join a company where I could let loose my love for data and
functional programming - with lots of parentheses, preferably :) I'm currently
working in a data science team in a major pricing science company, applying
algos to heaps of transaction data in order to find out how to make more money
on B2B transactions. I know some ML basics and I'm actively learning more. I'm
not able to relocate but I have a firm grip on remote working as I've been
working remotely for a few years now. I'm OK with visiting your HQ like two
times a year or something like that...

------
azurelogic
Location: South Bend, IN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

* Languages: C#, HTML/CSS, JS, Node, Elixir (learning)

* Databases: SQL Server, SQLite

* Libraries/Frameworks: Socket.io, Knockout, Bootstrap, Angular (it's been a while), LESS

* Other: nginx, TeamCity, Agile, TDD

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByrhKjFxo5KDdEhZSi1WZmpjRkU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByrhKjFxo5KDdEhZSi1WZmpjRkU/view?usp=sharing)

Email: azurelogic [at] gmail [dot] com

Website (blog/talks/projects):
[https://azurelogic.com](https://azurelogic.com)

I'm a full stack developer with most of my professional experience in .NET,
but I have done quite a bit of work in my free time with Node, Socket.io,
LESS, and nginx. I'm currently teaching myself Elixir, and D3.js is on the
horizon after that.

The best compliment I have ever received on my work came from a former manager
with whom I had lunch recently. He said that he missed having me on the team
because of my willingness and capability to be handed anything and just dive
in. Send me a message, and let's see if I can do that for you.

------
Sonx
Location: Nova Scotia, Canada

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (I am currently looking for opportunities outside of
Canada)

Technologies: Java, C, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML5, CSS, XML, SQL, OpenGL, JUnit,
Bootstrap, JQuery, AngularJS, Sass, LESS, Handlebars.js, Ruby on Rails, and
more.

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.kylesbox.com/Kyle_Asaff_Resume.pdf](http://www.kylesbox.com/Kyle_Asaff_Resume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/KyleAsaff](https://www.linkedin.com/in/KyleAsaff)

GitHub: [https://github.com/KyleAsaff](https://github.com/KyleAsaff)

Email: kyleasaff@gmail.com

About: I am a new graduate with 12 months of work-term experience, plenty of
side projects, and am graduated last May with a Bachelor of Computer Science.
I am a Canadian citizen, and do require a visa sponsorship to work in the
United States. I am eligible for a TN visa and am more than willing to
relocate. I am open to all developer/engineering jobs. Please email me if you
have any questions or wish to speak further.

------
indiv0

      Location: Toronto, Canada; Interested in working in SF/Boston/Seattle/Austin/NYC/etc.
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies (Proficient): Java, Rust, Python, SQL, Linux
      Technologies (Hobby): C/C++, C#, HTML/CSS, Redis, Flask, Nginx, Apache, Git, Bash, Jenkins, Puppet, Ansible, Docker, Assembly
      Résumé/CV: Available on request
      Email: contact@nikitapek.in
    

About: I am a Computer Science student currently looking for a summer
development internship.

I am particularly interested in gaining experience with technologies related
to cryptography, information security, systems programming, or embedded
programming.

Especially with any of the following: disassembly, reverse engineering,
penetration testing, boot loaders, x86, embedded systems, security
vulnerability research, compilers, static program analysis, functional
programming, malware, or hacking. Preferably with C/C++, Rust, or Assembly.

Alternatively, I am also interested in general application/back-end
development with C, C++, Rust, Python, or Java.

------
thegrif
Location: Greater New York Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Graph Databases, Amazon Web Services, Elasticsearch, Google
Bigtable/BigQuery, AWS Redshift, AWS DynamoDB, Talend, Tableau, Nutch, AWS
Kinesis, Storm, Python, Machine Learning, Predictive Analytics

Résumé/CV: [https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9893126/tomgriffin-
resum...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9893126/tomgriffin-resume.pdf)

Email: tom@thegrif.net

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/tomgriffin](http://www.linkedin.com/in/tomgriffin)

Background: Most recently held the position of Director of Innovation for IEEE
(Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers). Ran the company's
skunkworks program. Career progression is a blend of business analysis,
enterprise architecture, user experience design, and innovation/r&d
management. Often cast as a utility player.

Looking For: Full-time and freelance assignments focused on product design,
prototype development, UX, and experimentation with emerging tech.

------
Becca_J
SEEKING WORK -- EDITOR

Location: Edinburgh, Scotland.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: British English, American English, Markdown, Git,
Word/OpenOffice, Scrivener, Google Docs.

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.beccajuddproofreading.com/](http://www.beccajuddproofreading.com/)

Email: becca@beccajuddproofreading.com

 _More info:_

I am an editor and proofreader with over five years' experience in working
with small and medium-sized businesses to improve readability, catch errors
and, specifically for businesses, boost credibility and conversion rates.

You can see a before-and-after sample for one of my clients, as well as
numerous testimonials from past clients, here:
[http://www.beccajuddproofreading.com/](http://www.beccajuddproofreading.com/)

 _Example testimonial:_

"Rebecca is a good communicator, diligent and thoughtful, and never left me
wondering what she was up to: I can't recommend her highly enough."

– Charles Stross (@cstross on HN).

My current and past clients have included specialist coffee producer Has Bean,
author and Hacker News regular Charles Stross, and (in a pro bono capacity)
one of Coursera's biggest MOOCs, "Learning How To Learn."

Please see my website for further information, including pricing plans:
[http://www.beccajuddproofreading.com/](http://www.beccajuddproofreading.com/)

If you're interested in learning more about how I could help you, I invite you
to email me at becca@beccajuddproofreading.com

------
dhbradshaw
Location: Harvest, AL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Django stack: NginX, uwsgi or Gunicorn, Python, Django,
HTML/CSS/Bootstrap, Javascript/Jquery PhD in quantum optics with nine years of
experience in python including instrument control, computer vision, fluid
dynamics, electromagnitics, and atomic physics simulations. Now I'm focused on
the web. Recently I've deployed two web apps solo on different django stacks
and now I contract full time building a more massive app as part of a team.

Resume/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1R2CcN7RSdRL90ZALDkjGD1A0...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1R2CcN7RSdRL90ZALDkjGD1A0IQyuSldogK88X7ieYB8/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: dhbradshaw@gmail.com

I'm looking for people who have Django emergencies (either features that need
to be implemented in a hurry or bugs that need to be solved. (Who doesn't like
to be a hero?) Also, contact me if you have an interesting problem.

------
rjmarwil
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Full-stack - Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, jQuery, AJAX, HTML, CSS,
MySQL, PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rjmarwil](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rjmarwil)

Github: [https://github.com/rjmarwil](https://github.com/rjmarwil)

Email: rjm02006@gmail.com

------
IonoclastBrig
Brigham Toskin

Software Engineer / Game Dev / Open Source

San Diego, CA, USA

Remote: preferred

Relocate: for an awesome company

Tech: Java, C++, Android, Lua, game development, Open GL/GLSL

Resume: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/145EEnY-
nVrNnq89HPWnfJfzj...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/145EEnY-
nVrNnq89HPWnfJfzjaNaHUARFhDvkz3uxVGw/edit)

email: brigham@ionoclast.com

[https://github.com/IonoclastBrigham/](https://github.com/IonoclastBrigham/)

[http://blog.ionoclast.com/](http://blog.ionoclast.com/)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/984602/ionoclast-
brigham](http://stackoverflow.com/users/984602/ionoclast-brigham)

[http://www.linkedin.com/pub/brigham-
toskin/14/523/713/en](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/brigham-
toskin/14/523/713/en)

------
ento
Location: Oakland, CA (temporary, moved from Japan to look for work) (US
citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, to SF or Palo Alto - walkable neighborhood with
short commute preferred

Technologies: Full-stack web. Python/Flask. Node. MySQL, SQLite.
HTML/CSS/JavaScript. Chef. Android.

Résumé:
[https://resume.creddle.io/resume/hkwqouo1uvo](https://resume.creddle.io/resume/hkwqouo1uvo)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/maricaodagaki](https://www.linkedin.com/in/maricaodagaki)

Email: ento dot entotto at gmail dot com

9 years of experience in software engineering. Freelancing: 5 years, remoting:
4 years. Open to new technologies: I am quick to pick up anything. I'd like to
work on a product that relates to my lifestyle and interests, including
meditation, forming & changing habits, paleo diet, dogs, bikes, gadgets,
singularity, ebooks, remote work, RVing, anime , learning and more.

------
wyclif
Location: Philadelphia metro region

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Vagrant, HTML/CSS, bash/zsh,
AWS, Git, SSH. Want to learn/am learning: Ruby, JavaScript

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: wyclif@gmail.com

I'm looking for entry-level or junior dev work and a career change from a
civil engineering background. While I'm a generalist into both front and
backend and will happily accept work on either end, I am most interested in
DevOps and backend. I'm comfortable on the CLI and with vim, tmux, git, ssh,
etc. I also have some sysadmin experience. Excellent soft skills, and I'm
easily in the 99th percentile of English fluency and written communication. If
you need good documentation, technical writing, or even web copy, I can
definitely help you with that if you're willing to carve out time for me in
exchange for helping me improve my programming chops and technical
development. Shoot me a message—I'm hungry to level up.

------
desuq

      Location: Dearborn, MI
      Remote: No Preference
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C++
      Résumé/CV: https://angel.co/brandon-falk
      Email: bfalk@umich.edu
    
     Looking for an internship, currently taking courses in Computer Science towards B.S. Interested in learning new technologies and or using existing

------
jmondo
Location: SF

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails (and so many gems), HTML/CSS/JS (angular, backbone,
jquery), iOS (some obj-c, interface builder), databases (postgres including
json + hstore, mysql)

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jmondo](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jmondo)

Email: hnhire at jmondo dot com

Open to full time and freelance.

\---

I'm John. I'm self-taught with 5 years of Rails experience.

Professional: I've been a freelancer for the past year, before that worked at
New Relic and before that at a consulting dev shop. All in all I've worked on
a wide variety of projects from "rails new" to IPO.

Community: Have been a speaker at SF Rails, mentor at dev bootcamp, teacher at
rails bridge, and creator/contributor to open source (rails, rspec, chronic,
active merchant, created orderly gem)

You can keep me stimulated by throwing me at new problems and technologies
and/or by letting me own features from requirements discussion to finish.

------
johnz133
Location: San Francisco, CA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
JavaScript, Node.js, Rust, AngularJS, Express, Java, Git, jQuery, MongoDB,
MySQL, C++, PHP, Backbone.js, CoffeeScript, Chart.js, D3.js, Famo.us, Grunt.js
Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/Y5D6zl](https://goo.gl/Y5D6zl) Email: john [at]
zhang.io

I'm a 2014 Vanderbilt Engineering grad and just graduated from Hack Reactor.
I've been programming since high school and placed first in Vanderbilt's ACM
programming contest freshman year. I've worked with startups all throughout
college, but I wanted to write production code and move to SF so I went to
Hack Reactor. And I also wanted to show that I can pick up anything, so for my
thesis project I learned Rust and implemented HTTP/2 features with my team.
I'm ready to hit the ground running in any team.

------
fealaer
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, CoffeeScript, Node.js, AngularJS, HTML, CSS (LESS,
SASS), MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Cordova/Phonegap, Java, PHP, Sybase, MySQL

Résumé/CV:
[http://fealaer.github.io/Resume.pdf](http://fealaer.github.io/Resume.pdf)

Github: [http://github.com/fealaer](http://github.com/fealaer)

LinkedIn:
[https://ru.linkedin.com/in/fealaer](https://ru.linkedin.com/in/fealaer)

StackOverflow:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/fealaer](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/fealaer)

Email: fealaer@gmail.com

Summary: Senior Software Engineer with 8+ years of extensive professional
experience with JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Java, PHP, SQL and NoSQL. Highly
skilled in system architecture, software design, programming and
troubleshooting.

------
rhgraysonii
Location: Columbus, OH

Remote: Awesome but not mandatory

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Python, JavaScript, ETL, Postgresql, Numpy/SciPy, Rails,
Redshift

Github: [http://www.github.com/ybur-yug](http://www.github.com/ybur-yug)

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1-zBOxfU6Z2O9J1Nbs9Og2M8x...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1-zBOxfU6Z2O9J1Nbs9Og2M8xCl-9JduSuXRwU_fZBt4/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: bobbygrayson@gmail.com

In the past I've worked mainly on backend and data science teams. I also have
worked in the Rails/JS MVC arena in the past as well but moved towards mostly
backend work. After a lot of open source work and consulting, I'm looking to
get back into the full swing of working on a team and would love to relocate.
Would love to chat about work or even just one of the projects I'm working on
:)

------
epenn
Location: Pittsburgh, PA (but would like to relocate to SF Bay Area, Boston,
or Seattle)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Unix, Rust, C, Java, C#, AI / Cognitive Systems

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ericpennington](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ericpennington)

Email: eric [dot] pennington [at] gmail [dot] com

------
lavrton
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: to place where a lot of sun and sea

Technologies: WEB, JavaScript, html5, canvas, Backbone, React, browserify,
TypeScript, CoffeeScript, frontend, nodejs backend

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/lavrton](https://github.com/lavrton),
[http://lavrton.github.io/portfolio/](http://lavrton.github.io/portfolio/),
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1707650/Lavrenov_Anton_r...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1707650/Lavrenov_Anton_resume.pdf)

Email: lavrton @@ gmail [dot] com

I like javascript and open source tools. I made some javascript plugins for
different frameworks. Also I like TDD and do complete my work with honestly. I
mainly work with client side Javascript, but also know my way around Python,
NodeJS.

------
rahulroy
I'm computer science graduate, and a Ruby on Rails Developer who is looking
for a job change. Do contact me(via email) if you're looking for someone who's
new to the software development industry with zeal to learn.

What I'm looking for? Startups with good work culture, and solid development
team. Where you get to work on different parts of the app, where my code is
constantly reviewed, & where I get to learn great deal of stuff. I know these
are bit subjective, but you get the idea.

Here are required information:

Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, jQuery, Git. Willing to learn anything.

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/RahulsResume](https://bit.ly/RahulsResume)

Portfolio:
[http://blog.newbiedev.com/rahuls_portfolio/](http://blog.newbiedev.com/rahuls_portfolio/)

Email: techniciablog [at] gmail [dot] com

------
bestkao
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Sure if relocation costs are covered

Languages: Javascript · Python · Java

Technologies: NodeJS · AngularJS · ReactJS · Git · MongoDB · SQL · HTML · CSS
· Unix Shell · AWS · Heroku · Parse

Résumé/CV: [https://jameskao.me/resume.pdf](https://jameskao.me/resume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jameskao1](https://linkedin.com/in/jameskao1)

Github: [https://github.com/bestkao](https://github.com/bestkao)

Email: james@jameskao.me

\-----

I'm a new grad full stack developer scoping out opportunities with data-driven
startups, looking to shift towards the data-end of the full stack pipeline,
hacking on huge datasets, Hadoop or relational.

I'd love to work with a data scientist or ML/NLP guru in some capacity in the
future, but it's not a dealbreaker. I'm more of a data hacker at heart.

------
lsiebert
Location: SF Bay Area Remote: No Willing to relocate: No Technologies: C,
Javascript (Angular, JQuery, Node backend), HTML/CSS (bootstrap/material
design, less) Python (Flask backend), Java (Android), Modern Perl, x86/arm
assembly, linux, bash, docker, experience with SQL, R and SAS Real Resume:
[https://www.github.com/gryftir](https://www.github.com/gryftir) Paper Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1b2aUUC_gm8rr4rrdM-
gk0a8S...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1b2aUUC_gm8rr4rrdM-
gk0a8S0gwNR2N6phvFZosU5-8/edit?usp=sharing) Email: lawrencesiebert@gmail.com

California native. Dev environment agnostic, but personally I live in vim +
tmux when I can. Interested in full stack web, mobile, or devops.

------
Akkuma
Location: Charleston, SC

Remote: Yes (my highest preference)

Willing to relocate: Possibly if most of the hassles and costs of moving are
taken care of and it is a city/state I'm interested in moving to (ie. no CA or
NY) while being something interesting worth moving for

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript (node.js, express, React, Angular,
knockout, and built my own, Rome.js), .NET (C#, MVC, Web API, ServiceStack)
SQL, MongoDB (I've done backend, fullstack, and frontend), started working on
an Elixir project

Interested in a lot of other technologies as well, so if you think I might be
a good fit and willing to let me learn/train me, shoot me a message and I'll
get back to you if I'm interested in what you do!

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/akkuma](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/akkuma)

Email: gmail - gregorywaxman (I hope you can figure this out)

------
koevet
Location: Switzerland (Zurich)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: It depends

Technologies: Java, Scala, Groovy, Akka, Play2, Solr, Elastic Search, Mongo,
Dropwizard, AWS, Javascript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucianofiandesio](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucianofiandesio)

Email: luciano@fiandes.io

If you need to build production-ready RESTFul API using a solid, scalable
back-end, I can be your guy.

Some links:

[https://github.com/aestasit/](https://github.com/aestasit/)

[https://github.com/luciano-fiandesio](https://github.com/luciano-fiandesio)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucianofiandesio](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucianofiandesio)

I wrote a book about Groovy 2:

[http://d.pr/2eS0](http://d.pr/2eS0)

------
johnz133
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Node.js, Rust, AngularJS, Express, Java, Git,
jQuery, MongoDB, MySQL, C++, PHP, Backbone.js, CoffeeScript, Chart.js, D3.js,
Famo.us, Grunt.js

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/Y5D6zl](https://goo.gl/Y5D6zl)

Email: john [at] zhang.io

I'm a 2014 Vanderbilt Engineering grad and just graduated from Hack Reactor.
I've been programming since high school and placed first in Vanderbilt's ACM
programming contest freshman year. I've worked with startups all throughout
college, but I wanted to write production code and move to SF so I went to
Hack Reactor. And I also wanted to show that I can pick up anything, so for my
thesis project I learned Rust and implemented HTTP/2 features with my team.
I'm ready to hit the ground running in any team.

------
onurgokkocabas
Location: Izmir, Turkey

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes/No (Perhaps to USA in the future, have dual
citizenship)

Technologies: Python, Ruby, Java, C#(mainly)

Résumé/CV: [https://tr.linkedin.com/pub/onur-
gokkocabas/3b/a3/444](https://tr.linkedin.com/pub/onur-gokkocabas/3b/a3/444)

Email: onurgokkocabas@gmail.com

Looking for a Lead/Senior QA Engineer on a "Sub-contract" basis job that is
going to be remote. I recently moved out of the states for personal reasons,
and will be moving back perhaps in 6 months or so - until then I'm looking for
an opportunity keep my foot in the door. I don't need a VISA as I have
American-Turkish citizenships. Ideally looking for early-stage or start-ups to
build out a QA team or fill in for software eng in testing role.

------
johnward
Currently a consultant with IBM Watson Group on the Watson Explorer software
(search engine/big data product). I'm just bored and looking for something
more interesting/challenging. I'd probably be good in a consulting or sales
engineer type role but am open to other non-customer facing oppertunities. I
enjoy front-end dev work but most of my professional experience is focused
around search type solutions.

    
    
      Location: Ohio (Pittsburgh, PA area)
      Remote: Yes, currently work remote and prefer it
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: search, xml, xsl, xslt, html, css, js, ruby
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_PW-vObN0lWRjNIQkdoeGZJMjA/view?usp=sharing
      Email:spyderman4g63 [at] gmail [dot] com

------
qute
Designer/Computer Scientist

Seeking work in:

1) Coding (Full stack web apps, Frontend > Backend)

2) Design (CI, Logos, Advertisement - both print and digital)

3) Research (Need someone who can think?)

Location: London, UK

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: JavaScript (node, angular, expressjs), PHP/Python |
Wordpress/Contao | Adobe Creative Suite

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/qutebits/resume_42/blob/master/resume_exa...](https://github.com/qutebits/resume_42/blob/master/resume_example.pdf?raw=true)

Email: qute.bits (gmail)

GitHub: [https://github.com/qutebits/](https://github.com/qutebits/)

Graphical Portfolio: [http://www.coroflot.com/qutepixels/Work-
Commercial](http://www.coroflot.com/qutepixels/Work-Commercial)

------
mariusc23
Location: Boston, MA (relocating to Boulder, CO in August)

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: JavaScript (Angular, Knockout, Node, React, jQuery, Require,
Browserify, Grunt, Gulp, Bower), CSS (SASS, LESS, Bootstrap, Foundation),
MongoDB (Mongoose), Photoshop, Illustrator, Sketch.

Résumé/CV: [http://resume.mariusc23.com/](http://resume.mariusc23.com/)

Email: marius@craciunoiu.net

\---

Experienced UX designer and frontend developer. I can take a project from a
simple concept to a fully designed and implemented solution. Former co-founder
used to working on a tight deadline and learning new things quickly.

I'm also able to join forces with an excellent python developer whom I work
with on a team. For more on that, see:
[http://uplift.agency/](http://uplift.agency/)

------
bionic_apple
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes, to Bay Area

Technologies (tools): Go, Python (Flask), Javascript (ES6, Coffeescript,
React, Angular, Backbone), Linux, C/C++, Java, SQL (Postgres), AWS, HTML5, CSS
(old and modern styles, SASS), and more. I always look forward to learning
more tools!

Technologies (concepts): see resume

Resume: [http://bitantics.com/resume.pdf](http://bitantics.com/resume.pdf)

Email: see resume

As vague as it may sound, what I'm really looking for is a skilled, fun team
working on a meaningful product. Tools are just tools; I don't choose what I
work on because of them. I can, and would love to, learn anything. I
definitely enjoy wearing different hats on a daily basis!

I am currently interested in Haskell, Elm, machine learning, distributed
systems, FPVs, and procedural generation.

------
spoiledtechie
Fairfax, VA Remote: YES Willing to Relocate: NO Tech: Android, iOS, C#, .NET,
WPF, Java, API and webservices Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/scott-
pio/2/595/4a](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/scott-pio/2/595/4a) Email:
pio.scott with gmail

I have experience with creating MVPs, CRMs, full apps, enhancements, testing
and maintenance/bug fixing.

About me: I am a single developer, but have the ability to grow the team
quickly with people within my network. I have 12 years experience with
programming and can start work today.

I have experience with: * App Design/User Experience * Cross platform * Java *
Objective-C * C#/Xamarin/.NET * Angular, Knockout, Jquery * Android, WP, iOS

------
sfythe
Location: Washington, DC/Nova

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++ (w/boost), python, linux, AMQP, MySQL

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xTtjze6ftUVFJjY3A0a2ZHOGc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xTtjze6ftUVFJjY3A0a2ZHOGc/view?usp=sharing)

Github: [https://www.github.com/sfpiano](https://www.github.com/sfpiano)

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/sfiorell Email: sfpiano (google mail)

Most recent/notable work centers on designing and developing new transport
framework based on AMQP/GPB to replace legacy CORBA framework. I spend most of
my time converting the same data from one format to another for various
consumers so I'm looking for new work that's a bit more interesting.

------
adurvasula
Location: Davis, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, R, Data analysis

CV:
[https://github.com/arundurvasula/CV/blob/master/CV.pdf](https://github.com/arundurvasula/CV/blob/master/CV.pdf)

Email: arun dot durvasula at gmail dot com

Github: [https://github.com/arundurvasula](https://github.com/arundurvasula)

Blog:
[http://arundurvasula.wordpress.com/](http://arundurvasula.wordpress.com/)

Linked In:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/arundurvasula](https://www.linkedin.com/in/arundurvasula)

Angel List: [https://angel.co/arun-durvasula](https://angel.co/arun-durvasula)

------
josh-wrale
Location: Dayton, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Eventually (beginning Q4 2015), USA only

Technologies: AWS, Ansible, CUPS, CentOS, Ceph, Chef, ChromeOS, Clonezilla,
Cloud, Cloudera, CDH, Cobbler, Confluence, Cray, HPC, DRBD, Debian, DevOps,
Docker, Drupal, GitHub, Gitlab, GlusterFS, Hadoop, HPC, ITIL, InfiniBand,
JIRA, KVM, Kerberos, Kickstart, LDAP, Linux, Logstash, MacOS, Markdown,
MediaWiki, Mellanox, MySQL, NFS, Nagios, Nmap, GPGPU, OFED, OTRS, OpenLDAP,
OpenSSH, Openstack, PAM, Panasas, Proxmox, Puppet, RADIUS, RAID, RHEL,
SecurID, SGI, SNMP, Sensu, Solaris, Splunk, Ubuntu, UNIX, VirtualBox, YAML,
ZFS, Zookeeper, awk, bash, btrfs, git, iptables, oVirt

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jmdots](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jmdots)

Email: josh%wrale.com

------
iseedeadcode
Location: Europe Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Jira,
TestLink, ExtraView, SoapUI, Selenium, HPQC, PL/SQL developer, Vmware and any
skill you will need for your project(ready to learn if needed). Experience: I
have 6+ years of experience as QA engineer. I have worked with such companies
as Symantec, Skype, Adobe and HireRight. Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-9SF9F2r3LiYVNzV0dnWm5hOGM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-9SF9F2r3LiYVNzV0dnWm5hOGM/view?usp=sharing)
Email: iseedeadcode/at/gmail.com

I am Quality Assurance Engineer. I am located in Europe, but I have experience
working with people in different time zones e.g. USA

------
GnomeChomsky
Location: Boston

Remote: Yes

Relocation: Yes

Technologies: HRIT—e.g. LMS, HRIS, ATS, EPMS etc. Some HTML & CSS, and some
Adobe Creative. Currently taking baby steps with Rails.

Resume: [http://www.kcole.net](http://www.kcole.net)

Unlike most on here, I'm not a developer or an engineer or a sysadmin. While I
taught myself BASIC in the mid-90s, I hear that's not such a hot technology in
Silicon Valley these days.

However, get in touch if you need someone passionate about supporting and
empowering your staff—someone who can tackle your operations, people strategy,
and talent management functions so you can focus on your core business. _If
you 're tired of staid, rules-oriented, tech-illiterate HR, then let's chat so
I can hear about your needs and priorities_.

------
joefreeman
Location: UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Clojure, JavaScript (React, Angular, jQuery, Node.js), Java,
Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova, Elixir/Erlang, Ruby, Python, PHP, AWS, MySQL,
Cassandra, MongoDB, CouchDB, Redis, RabbitMQ.

Résumé/CV: [http://joef.co.uk](http://joef.co.uk)

Email: joe@joef.co.uk

I'm a generalist software engineer. I build mobile apps (both native and
hybrid), web apps, server systems (REST APIs, etc). I'm reliable, work
efficiently, communicate effectively, and take pride in my work.

I'd be pretty keen to do some of these: work outside of the UK, work in a
small/efficient team, write some more Elixir, learn more about data
science/statistics, live somewhere I can get better at kitesurfing.

------
hiby007
SEEKING WORK: Remote/Rajkot, India

    
    
      Has experience working with a Y-Combinator - 2014 non-profit startup 
    
      https://www.zidisha.org/ 
    
      Credits on http://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-new-zidisha/
    
      Remote: YES
    
      Willing to relocate: NO
    
      Language: PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Git
    
      Frameworks: Laravel, AngularJs, Twitter-Bootstrap, Slim, ReactJS, React-Native, Flux
    
      Tools: PHPStorm, SublimeText, Vagrant, Navicat
    
      Resume: https://www.dropbox.com/s/e3kvhdsk4tiz4fc/Bhargav%27s%20Resumé%20%28June%202015%29.pdf?dl=0
    
      Email: bhargavdjoshi@gmail.com

------
emilis_info
Location: Vilnius, Lithuania, Europe (+02:00 GMT).

Remote: yes, please.

Willing to relocate: no.

Technologies: full-stack JavaScript (Node.js, React, RingoJS, Firefox OS,...
uhm... jQuery, AJAX), LiveScript, GNU/Linux, shell, Nginx, Git, Jade, Stylus,
LESS, Jekyll, Inkscape, Gimp, Sqlite, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search,
CouchBase...

Résumé/CV:
[https://lt.linkedin.com/in/emilisdambauskas](https://lt.linkedin.com/in/emilisdambauskas)

GitHub: [https://github.com/emilis/](https://github.com/emilis/)

Email: emilis.d@gmail.com

Looking for a senior/architect/CTO JavaScript position. I have been developing
web-things for 15 years. Last 5 of them – all JavaScript.

------
mrblueblue

      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: No
      Willing to Relocate: Yes
      Technologies: 
        - Javascript(ES6), Node/Express, React/Flux, 
        - React-Native, Angular, Backbone, MongoDB, MySQL, 
        - Mocha/Chai, Jest, WebPack
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/mrblueblue/resume
      Email: `jon${at}levity${dot}io`
    

I am a Full Stack Javascript Engineer with a background in philosophy.

I get stuff done and iterate quickly, so I am looking to work with a team that
does the same.

Besides coding and building web applications, I love to rock climb and
mountaineer.

[https://github.com/mrblueblue/resume](https://github.com/mrblueblue/resume)

------
jamesnearn
Location: Paw Paw, MI

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: 15 years as a developer, 12 years of full stack with
ASP.NET/SQL. 8 years as a telecommuter. Also open to expand my independent
study of PHP, Ruby, Python, node, and Java. Currently enrolled with Southern
New Hampshire University Online for my BS in CyberSecurity.

Resume:
[http://www.nearn.org/JamesNearnResume.docx](http://www.nearn.org/JamesNearnResume.docx)
or
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesnearn](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesnearn)

Email: [http://www.nearn.org/contact](http://www.nearn.org/contact)

------
squashy
Location: Rome, Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: it depends

Technologies: .NET C#, J2EE, ITIL, EMC Documentum, Javascript (Angular,
Node.js, MEAN.js), HTML/CSS

Resume/CV: [https://it.linkedin.com/pub/simone-della-
marca/26/55b/25b](https://it.linkedin.com/pub/simone-della-marca/26/55b/25b)

Email: s.dellamarca <at> gmail <dot> com

Fullstack developer with Java and EMC Documentum background (4 years
experience). Currently focusing on frontend developing with the MEAN stack.
Good skills to write technical documents about software (requirements,
quotations, testing...). Looking for remote projects.

Desiderata: creative jobs, flexible time work, learn python/ruby

Communicative, passionate, fun

------
no3lunch
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (preferrable)

Technologies: Python, Scala, R, SQL, Matlab, Java, C++, Hadoop, Spark,
Postgres, Redis, Mongo, AWS

Résumé/CV: via email

Email: hnrussiandatascientist@gmail.com

I am finishing my degree in Applied Math and CS from top Russian university
this summer and looking to move to another country. I have ~1.5 years of
experience with two startups and I also did independent consulting for several
months. In my current job I am developing large-scale recommender system (>1
bn recommended items per week) using Scala and Apache Spark. In the past as a
side project in a team of 3 I developed NLP API for Russian language. I am
interested in any Data Science/Machine Learning related positions.

------
daleee
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes please!

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: JavaScript (Angular, Vanilla/ES6, Node.js), HTML/CSS, C++, C#,
AWS, SQLs (My & Postgres), MongoDB - always interesting in learning new
things!

Résumé/CV: [http://dale.io/resume/](http://dale.io/resume/)

Email: dale@dale.io

For the past few years I've been doing front-end web dev. with some back-end
sprinkled around. I've also contributed code to Firefox to help implement the
WebVTT standard.

[http://dale.io/](http://dale.io/)
[https://github.com/daleee](https://github.com/daleee)

------
geovizer

      Location: Looking for work in Seattle, WA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: *Programming Languages* (Java, Python, more), *Data Storage:* (PostgreSQL, PostGIS, DB2, SQL Server, Redis, MongoDB, Lucene and Solr Indexes) *Mathematical Expertise* Natural Language Processing, Multivariate Statistics, Spatial Statistics, Decision Trees, Neural Networks
      Résumé/CV: http://www.personal.psu.edu/fah109/Frank_Hardisty_3_June_2015_1600.pdf
      Email:frank.hardisty@gmail.com
    

I want to join a team using the best technology for a good purpose (widely
speaking). Please contact me if you have an opportunity!

------
desijays
Location: Florida

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Work Experience: 2 years

Tech Experience: Strong Python programmer, Haskell, Golang, JS/HTML, Shell
scripting, Django, Flask, Postgres, Redis. Docker, Experimenting with Rust

Education: Masters Degree in Information Technology

Résumé/CV:
[https://pdf.yt/d/2I4LfQZw1wIDCACZ](https://pdf.yt/d/2I4LfQZw1wIDCACZ)

Github: [https://github.com/ajjaic](https://github.com/ajjaic)

Reach me at: ajjai at zencodes dot com

Prior experience: 2 years building and managing a web app from the ground up
including deployment and management on AWS. Like to be involved with hobby
projects.

Interested in building backend tools, processes and infrastructure.

Prefer startup environments.

------
yen223
Location: Canberra, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Strong Python programmer. Professional experience deploying systems with
Django, Celery and Ansible. Strong experience with Numpy and Scipy.

I'm currently doing my Master's in Computing at ANU.

Technologies:

\- Python, Django, Celery and Ansible development.

\- Numpy, Scipy and Matplotlib.

\- Currently experimenting with Rust

Resume:

\- Personal: [https://weiyen.net](https://weiyen.net)

\- LinkedIn: [https://au.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-
yen/39/ba9/aa6/en](https://au.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-yen/39/ba9/aa6/en)

\- Github: [https://www.github.com/yen223](https://www.github.com/yen223)

Email: lee@weiyen.me

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Eclipse IDE, Android Studio, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I'm an Android Developer, developing mobile apps for phones and tablets, with
published apps in the Google Play store and full life cycle software
development experience. My Android app project experience, includes: concept
development, project planning, research, algorithm development, programming,
testing, debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app
maintenance.

Resume/CV: via Email

Email: ken.compxpress@gmail.com

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
mrottenkolber
Location: Bonn, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Common Lisp, Unix, Web, ...

Rêsumé: [http://mr.gy/software](http://mr.gy/software)
[https://github.com/eugeneia](https://github.com/eugeneia)

Email: service@mr.gy

I am an experienced consultant always looking for new customers. I do anything
software related: architecture, design, implementation, QA, documentation, ...

The work I deliver is of extremely high quality (I invite you to reassure
yourself by chatting with my clients), I am super reliable, responsible and
quite flexible.

I would prefer to work with Lisp but will happily use any programming language
/ stack (except proprietary platforms).

------
jvogt
Location: Seattle

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Virtualized Automation (AWS, Linux, Puppet, Jenkins, etc) for
web applications (I have experience with nodejs, rails, php, python, and java)

Résumé/CV: Ask

Email: jdvogt+hn@gmail.com

\----

I'm potentially leaving a full time gig and looking for a short term contract.

I'm a devops / systems engineer with a ton of AWS and puppet experience. My
main responsibilities of late have been migrating huge production applications
out of a traditional hand built datacenter environment into a fully automated
and autoscaled AWS environment, as well as being a lead on the architecture of
brand new environments for new projects.

I'm interested in finding something short term, where I can jump in and
quickly start adding value.

------
dukedukeduke
Extremely experience Perl/Python developer with a large amount of experience
with computational routines, bioinformatics, cryptography and Git version
control strategies. I am looking for full-time gigs in Porland, Oregon, 100%
telecommute gigs (traveling once per quarter is fine) or consulting contracts.

    
    
      Location: Portland, Oregon
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Perl, Python, Postgres, Redis, Linux, *BSD
      Résumé/CV: 
         http://linkedin.leto.net
         http://duke.leto.net/outline.html
         http://leto.net/tmp/Duke_Leto.pdf
      Email: duke@leto.net

------
bartonfink
I've worked for startups, bigco's and a couple places in between, doing full-
stack development, tech leadership and whatever else needs doing. I'm looking
for something new after a startup I was trying to pull out of a nosedive
crashed.

Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Preferred, but let's talk.

Willing to relocate: Let's talk.

Technologies: Scala (Play!), Ruby (Rails/Sinatra), Java (Play!, Spring, J2EE),
Javascript (Node, Backbone, Angular), Databases (Relational, MongoDB, Redis,
Neo4J), DevOps (used Heroku and AWS).

Resume: Best viewed on LinkedIn at
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jsbeal](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jsbeal)

Email: jsbeal@gmail.com

------
JohnnyLee
Location: Amsterdam or Utrecht, Netherlands

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes. Currently in Milwaukee, WI.

Technologies: Scientific computing in Python and C, full-stack web development
in Python, Go, JavaScript, HTML, CSS. MariaDB, MySQL, Redis, Beanstalkd, AWS,
etc.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.crumpington.com/resume.pdf](https://www.crumpington.com/resume.pdf)

Email: johnl@crumpington.com

My wife and I are planning to relocate to the Netherlands. I'll be finishing
up my last two contracts over the next two weeks. I'd be available for
interviews or employment starting the middle of June.

I'm interested in web development, either full-stack or backend, or a data
science position.

Thanks for looking!

------
mishakob
Location: Burnaby, BC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: R, Python, SQLite, HTML/CSS

Resume/LinkedIn:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/mishakobiliansky](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/mishakobiliansky)

Email: mishakob@gmail.com

\---

I'm Michael and I'm looking for an entry-level / intermediate-level data
science position.

I've got over 10 years experience working with data in market research
industry, but what really fascinates me is data science.

In the past year I've completed the Data Science Specialization (JHU, online)
and competed in some Kaggle competitions (predictive analytics).

I enjoy finding insights from data, implementing new tools and techniques,
problem-solving in general.

------
nonnatus

        Location: Louisiana
        Remote: Yes, for now
        Willing to Relocate: In a few months, if needed
        Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Python, Django, JavaScript and Ember (in order of experience), as well as general web knowledge (HTML/CSS/SASS), test-driven-development, and common tools (Git, Docker)
        Résumé: via Email
        Email: 9@nonnat.us
    

I've gone through an intensive web development bootcamp, done some small
freelance jobs, and completed an internship with a local startup. Right now
I'm trying to explore my options and determine where to go next. I also have a
background in print design.

------
levantina
Location: Rome, Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, Wolfram Language, LaTeX, Python, learning R

Résumé/CV:

    
    
        - CV: chaoslikehome.files.wordpress.com/2015/05/cv_vbiaginishort.pdf 
    
        - Blog with projects: chaoslikehome.wordpress.com
    
        - GitHub: github.com/levantina
    
        - Linkedin: it.linkedin.com/in/biaginivalentina
    

Email: vbiagini@gmail.com

I have a Master’s Degree in _Statistical Physics_. I have a significant
experience in programming, analyzing real systems to extract meaningful
information through statistical inference and modelling, in particular in
complex networks analysis. I am motivated, hard worker and always curious.

------
orangeshark

      Location: Miami, FL
      Remote: Maybe
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript, Java, Python, Linux, git, C#. I always love learning new technology, currently playing around with Common Lisp, Docker, and Android development. 
      Résumé/CV: http://www.erikedrosa.com/resume.pdf
      Email: erik.edrosa (at) gmail (dot) com
    

I graduated about a year ago with a Bachelor in Computer Science. My
experience include about 2 years as a research assistant for my University and
currently a Software Test Engineer intern. I am interested in a junior or
entry level software engineering position.

------
kachhalimbu
Location: Taipei

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (AngularJS/NodeJS), previously Java and Python
(Django)

CV:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/ashishdasnurkar](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/ashishdasnurkar)

email: ashish.dasnurkar@gmail.com

Currently looking for part-time/full-time REMOTE only. I have 10+ years
professional work experience and I have full stack development experience with
the technologies mentioned above. My recent work has been on front-end
development with AngularJS and REST API development with NodeJS. Previously I
worked as a core developer of a commercial Ajax UI framework. Contact me for
more details

------
nathan_f77
Location: Thailand

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Full-time: No

Part-time: Yes, up to 20 hours per week. Also interested in helping with any
short-term projects.

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Backbone.js, iOS, Swift, Objective C. Some others
I'm currently playing with: Elixir, Phoenix, Go, React

Experience: 5 years with web development, 6 months with iOS

GitHub: [https://github.com/ndbroadbent](https://github.com/ndbroadbent)

Blog: [http://madebynathan.com](http://madebynathan.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ndbroadbent](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ndbroadbent)

Email: nathan [dot] f77 [at] gmail [dot] com

------
morenoh149
Location: San Francisco

Willing to relocate: yes if relocation costs are covered

Technologies: Javascript, Node.js, React.js, CSS, Stylus, Express, Rails,
Ruby, Heroku, S3, EC2, MongoDB, Postgres, Responsive Web Design, Cordova

Résumé/CV:
[http://harrymoreno.com/assets/harryMorenoResume.pdf](http://harrymoreno.com/assets/harryMorenoResume.pdf)

Email: morenoh149@gmail.com

Have experience implementing designs as websites. Building out webapps with
thousands of users.

I want to work for a company that pays market rate. Or startups with near-
market rate salaries + generous equity and an idea I love. Woo me.

Major cities not San Francisco move to the front of the line.

------
Tech1
Location: NYC, NY (New York City, New York)

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: No. I love this city too much

Technologies: Flask, Python, Javascript, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/xo3c19dx5eyy6dy/heller%20resume.pd...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/xo3c19dx5eyy6dy/heller%20resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: adam.e.heller1 [ at ] gmail [ dot ] com

Looking for: Flask! Anything Flask! I love working in it and even have a semi-
successful extension, flask-materialize
[https://github.com/HellerCommaA/flask-
materialize](https://github.com/HellerCommaA/flask-materialize)

------
morcutt
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, PHP/MySQL, Sails/Node, HTML/CSS/Javascript, Rails

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/v19j9kjucuw7zfa/ResumeMichaelOrcut...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/v19j9kjucuw7zfa/ResumeMichaelOrcutt.pdf)
/ [https://dribbble.com/morcutt](https://dribbble.com/morcutt)

Email: michaeltorcutt at gmail dot com

I have 4+ years of iOS exposure, some design chops, released 8 apps in the App
Store. I prefer native iOS development, but I am skilled in backend and
frontend web development as well.

------
VaedaStrike
Looking for a junior Clojure, Scala or Java dev position. Most of my
professional day-to-day experience is in Scala and Java but most of studies
and interest lie with Clojure and/or Functional Programming. I've also dabbled
in SASS/CSS and have over 15 years experience with Adobe Illustrator and
Photoshop, though principally for print media applications.

Location: Draper UT

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Clojure, Scala, Java, PL-SQL, Relational Database Design, SASS.

Résumé:
[http://www.indeed.com/r/8b31a3ffb5db7310](http://www.indeed.com/r/8b31a3ffb5db7310)

Email: gmail - supercriticalfluid

------
bdchauvette
Location: Lusaka, Zambia; Manchester, NH, USA Remote: Yes

Relocate: Maybe

Resume: [https://db.tt/0rNMMaem](https://db.tt/0rNMMaem)

Email: bdchauvette@gmail.com

Technologies:

* JS: node / iojs, express, knockout, lodash, nunjucks, mocha, jQuery

* DBs: CouchDB, redis, MySql

* Frontend: HTML, Sass / CSS, Bootstrap, Bourbon / Neat

\----

Howdy!

I'm a former linguist turned burgeoning generalist web developer. I'm most
comfortable with JS, but I have a working knowledge of PHP and Python (&
LaTeX, too, from my grad school days!).

I'm an American citizen currently living in Lusaka, Zambia (GMT +2). I'd
prefer to work remotely from Lusaka, but I'm open to discussing relocating
back to the US.

------
philous
Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Discussable

Technologies: .NET C#, Xamarin, Javascript (Angular, Node.js etc), HTML/CSS
(SASS, LESS)

Resume/CV:
[http://lv.linkedin.com/in/philous](http://lv.linkedin.com/in/philous)

Email: philgsky <at> outlook <dot> com

I'm a fullstack developer with strong .NET background (over 8 years
experience) and front end experience. Currently focusing on developing for
mobile phones and tablets. Providing full package services from application
design creation to development for all platforms (iOS, Android, Windows).
Looking for remote projects.

------
charrisku
PhD in applied and computational mathematics with published research in
statistics and numerical analysis. Strong interest in software
development/engineering. Loves algorithms and programming challenges. Willing
to learn anything. Happy to do statistics/data analysis as well. Comfortable
with Agile/Scrum development methodology.

Location: Copenhagen, Denmark

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++, R, Python, Java, SQL, Linux, Matlab, JavaScript, Git,
much more...

CV:
[https://dk.linkedin.com/in/charlesharrisku](https://dk.linkedin.com/in/charlesharrisku)

Email: bwg732@alumni.ku.dk

------
strangetimes
Location: Grand Rapids, Michigan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Probably not

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mattblodgett](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mattblodgett)

Email: mattblodgett [at] gmail [dot] com

Blog: [http://mattblodgett.com](http://mattblodgett.com)

\---

My blog posts this year about the non-technical aspects of software
development (in particular office design) have made the front page of Hacker
News, received over 200K views, and gotten me interviewed by Wired magazine.
I'm looking to transition away from programming and into a role writing more
prose than code.

------
dustingetz
Location: Philly

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript

Small isomorphic ClojureScript app in production, Full stack web apps, ReactJS
expert (using since release in 2013), built two enterprise grade frontends in
ReactJS (designed and led implementation - 50 to 100 pages of wireframes), two
open source React libraries, multiple conference talks and workshops.

[https://github.com/dustingetz](https://github.com/dustingetz)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz)

~~~
andreawood
Dustin - We'd like to talk to you about some positions we have open at Sonian.
We are building single-page web applications using React and other
technologies, with Clojure and Elasticsearch on the backend, all configured
and deployed via Chef. We run on Amazon and other public clouds, have 19K
customers and are dealing with almost 2 petabytes of data, growing at 20
million objects a day. We have some interesting new product work in the
pipeline involving analytics as well as the next generation of our product in
the field. It makes for some very interesting frontend and backend challenges.
We have a talented team, including many early Clojure adopters/contributors
and experienced frontend developers.

Our internal HR person will try and reach you on LinkedIn but I wanted to say
hello here as well after seeing your post. Perhaps you've crossed paths with
some of our devs at Strangeloop; we're looking forward to attending in the
Fall.

I look forward to talking through opportunities with you.

Andrea Wood Director, Engineering Sonian, Inc.

------
renekooi
Location: Groningen, Netherlands

Remote: Ok, prefer local

Willing to relocate: _Probably_ not

Technologies: Javascript (Node, Ember, Backbone, ES6 & other new stuff),
HTML5/CSS3, PHP, Python, would love to get in touch with new things as well.

Résumé: [https://rene.kooi.me/cv.html](https://rene.kooi.me/cv.html)

Email: rene at kooi dot me

Github: [https://github.com/goto-bus-stop](https://github.com/goto-bus-stop)

I'm primarily looking for an internship from November 2015-February 2016 or a
part-time job next to my Software Engineering study at the Hanze Hogeschool.

~~~
namenotrequired
It's probably too late for you to edit your comment (?) but for those that get
an error on the resume link try without https:
[http://rene.kooi.me/cv.html](http://rene.kooi.me/cv.html)

------
eftpotrm
Location: UK Midlands (Birmingham / Derby)

Remote: Happy either way

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: SQL Server, ASP.Net, JavaScript.

Résumé/CV: [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/greg-
webb/10/363/485](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/greg-webb/10/363/485). SQL Server
& ASP.Net developer, JavScript, some WinForms if needed. 14+ years development
experience, working in a range of areas. Agile or traditional teams, large or
small, pure dev or working alongside clients to develop requirements - used to
doing it all.

Email: eftpotrm (at) yahoo (dot) com

------
preston4tw
Location: Phoenix, AZ

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes please Phoenix is hot in summer

Technologies: Linux, Bash, Python, Puppet, Apache, MySQL, DNS, git

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/preston4tw](https://www.linkedin.com/in/preston4tw)

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B15DuVF1P3adU0J0REZOWHJiSG...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B15DuVF1P3adU0J0REZOWHJiSGs&authuser=0)

Email: preston dot bennes at gmail dot com

I'm a full stack Linux systems generalist so if you have Sysadmin / DevOps
type work, that's my area of expertise.

------
vladvasiliu

      Location: Paris, France
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: FreeBSD, Linux, KVM, SaltStack, Python, Django, Postgres
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=62517960
      Email: vvasiliu at gmail dot com
    

I am mainly a sysadmin with a master's in computer networking. I have worked
for three years at a machine learning startup, where I have also been a
backend programmer. I am ideally looking for a startup job, where I'd be able
to continue doing both systems work as well as programming.

------
luogni

      Location: Italy
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Linux, Python, LUA, Twisted, Redis, 
          Live video streaming, Arduono, Modbus, 
          unit and bdd testing
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=21913361
      Email: luca.ognibene@gmail.com
    

I'm a backend engineer with 10 years experience working remotely for a video
surveillance company. I like to work on low level tasks, optimize code and
keep code working using automated tests. I'm used to write projects and can
work on a team.

------
pattu777
Location: Prague, Czech Republic

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe not

Technologies: Python, Django, C++, HTML/CSS/Javascript, SQL, Ansible, Git,
Linux

Webpage:
[http://chinmaya.pythonanywhere.com/](http://chinmaya.pythonanywhere.com/)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwFCuugUZy8hV1RqQ0NqaEpXT2s...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwFCuugUZy8hV1RqQ0NqaEpXT2s/view)

Email: patanaikchinmaya@gmail.com

I am a computer science student, currently looking for a tech internship
position for 3-4 months starting from July.

------
codez
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: front end tech so JS, CSS, HTML, jade, CoffeeScript, gulp,
grunt, node, stylus, sass, less, angular, backbone, marionette, MEAN stack,
TDD, HTML5 Canvas etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Open to different types of opportunity whether it be development or
consultancy or anything else you might come up with(currently
freelance/contract). Check out my code/site and hopefully hear from you!

------
Fishrock123
Location: Canada

Remote: Must for at least short-term

Willing to relocate: probably not, not to USA

Technologies: Node.js + all related things js

Portfolio/Resume:
[https://searchbeam.jit.su/about](https://searchbeam.jit.su/about)

Email: fishrock123 at rocketmail dot com

I'm part of the Node.js TSC and looking for companies who want to hire someone
to work on node core at least a good amount of the time. See:
[https://github.com/nodejs/io.js#current-project-team-
members](https://github.com/nodejs/io.js#current-project-team-members)

~~~
Fishrock123
Recruiters: No thanks.

------
tbomb
Location: Los Angeles, CA Remote: no preference Willing to relocate: no
Technologies: HTML/CSS, Java, JavaScript, SQL, MySQL, .NET, PHP, Coldfusion
Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B04nl_A9tO8fYkFZZnFGMEpiV1k...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B04nl_A9tO8fYkFZZnFGMEpiV1k/view?usp=sharing)
Email: tommy[at]tommyharding[dot]com

I do both front and back-end development (usually back-end heavy web
applications) and am looking for a new gig in LA after recently relocating.

------
brickmort
Location: NYC | Long Island, New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes, depending on location

Technologies: Docker, CoreOS (rkt, etcd), Python (Django, Flask), HTML, CSS,
Javascript, Java, Bash, Rust

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwagfa9ahgp0REdjNWt3QlVmZFE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwagfa9ahgp0REdjNWt3QlVmZFE/view?usp=sharing)

Email: please see resume

Currently working in IT, but looking to move to a developer, devops, or
related field. I'm bilingual in Spanish and English. Feel free to contact me
even if you just want to keep in touch.

------
MichaelSiddi

      Location: Italy
      Remote: Nope
      Willing to relocate: Yes, please! :) (Silicon Valley/ SF Bay Area)
      Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, C, Java, WebRTC, XMPP, Git
      Résumé/CV: http://resume.michaelsiddi.com
      Email: hello [at] michaelsiddi [dot] com
      WebSite: http://www.michaelsiddi.com
    
    

Hi!

4+ years of experience on iOS and Objective C.

Bachelor's Degree in Computer Science.

4 apps in the App Store

Experience in building mobile SDKs for both iOS and Android.

Currently working on Audio and Video with WebRTC on iOS and Android

28 y.o. - Italian

No Visa - Sponsorship Needed - Looking for Silicon Valley opportunities

Thank you for reading! :)

------
neilalex525
Location:Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, OpenCV, Java

Résumé/CV:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/neilalex](https://in.linkedin.com/in/neilalex)

Email: neilalex525@gmail.com

I've been working as an Editor for a technical publishing firm for the last 2
years, and I currently work in Commissioning, essentially the product
development department. I have an interest in Game Development, Front End Web
Development, and a degree in IT Engineering.

I'm willing to work in positions where I get to learn and gain practical
programming experience. Internships OK.

------
mmcconnell1618
Location: United States, Richmond, VA Remote: Yes or local to Richmond, VA
area Willing to relocate: No Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Swift, SpriteKit,
eCommerce, Mobile Web, .NET stack C#, ASP.NET MVC, SQL, Restful web services,
Development Management, Prototypes and version 1.0 of apps Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/pub/marcus-
mcconnell/2/124/270](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/marcus-mcconnell/2/124/270)
Email: marcus at bvsoftware dot com

------
msonawane
Location: China/ India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Linux system admin, python, ruby, golang, java

Resume: www.tekops.net

Email: sonawane dot manoj at gmail dot com

I am unix sysadmin / devops person with 15+ years experience who has done few
back-end works as well. I love to automate and would like to be move towards
dev jobs in java / golang. I have managed medium infrastructure (largest was
about 5k servers) and worked for GE, Wipro, RRDonelly) I am looking for full
time, part time, or consultant work, either remote or on-site. Ideally I would
love to be syadmin / devops + junior backend developer.

------
meis
Location: Barcelona (willing to relocate to London)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Perl, Javascript, Elasticsearch, Web stack

Résumé/CV:
[http://es.linkedin.com/in/marcegeaisala](http://es.linkedin.com/in/marcegeaisala)

Github: [http://github.com/meis](http://github.com/meis)

Email: marc.egea.sala@gmail.com

I'm looking for a relocation to London. I'm currently a full-stack developer
in a startup. The project (and the team!) means more to me than the
technology. Work with things new to me is a big bonus.

------
Cd00d
Location: NYC

Remote: Willing

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Physics, biotech, fluidics, polymers, 3D printing, Python,
materials, optics

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/christopherjones314](https://www.linkedin.com/in/christopherjones314)

Email: jones.christopherd@gmail.com

Was most recently the Principal Scientist at MakerBot, and was previously with
a small firm making hyperspectral sensor systems for airborne and handheld
application. Broad background, passion for learning, dedicated to problem
solving, and experienced in both tech and management sides.

------
kidsil
Location: Ireland (just moved!)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, US only!

Technologies:

* Wordpress/Drupal/CodeIgniter/Yii (Components, Hacks, Themes)

* JavaScript (Meteor/jQuery/BackboneJS/AngularJS/Phaser)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* JavaScript (jQuery/BackboneJS/AngularJS/Phaser)

* Django (general Python too)

Resume: Upon request.

Email: admin (at) kidsil.net

Highly experienced Web Developer (60% Back end, 40% Front end).

My most recent experience is working as an AngularJS specialist, before that
worked with Core WordPress contributors (WordPress VIP) on a global News/Media
website.

I'm also developing a Meteor App these days.

------
tjadams
Location: Waterloo, Ontario

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes - Bay Area / NYC / Seattle.

Technologies: Java, C++, C#, Node.js, Python.

GitHub: [https://github.com/tjadams](https://github.com/tjadams)

Résumé/CV: [http://dare.io/assets/blog-
resources/cv.pdf?v=97a9e4b521](http://dare.io/assets/blog-
resources/cv.pdf?v=97a9e4b521)

Email: tjadams at uwaterloo.ca

I'm a computer engineering student at University of Waterloo. I'd love to join
your team for a 4 month internship starting in September.

------
randrews
Location: Houston, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, SQL, C, C++, C#, Java, Lua

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/vaezk0tbjstunc4/Ross%20Andrews.rtf...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/vaezk0tbjstunc4/Ross%20Andrews.rtf?dl=0)

Email: ross.andrews@gmail.com

Website: [http://playwithlua.com](http://playwithlua.com)

I'm looking for a way out of a job with a very long commute, so, I prefer
remote stuff. I've got a lot of Rails experience and general web development
chops, as well as C++11.

------
hakandilek
I am a senior software engineer mainly focused on java/jee technologies, but
quite flexible and have some experience also with other stacks (.net,
node.js). I am interested in backend programming, architecture, lead
development.

    
    
      Location: Erlangen, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java, Spring, JPA, Dropwizard, Android, Cordova, Play Framework, 
      Résumé/CV: https://goo.gl/VKXHGy
      Github: https://github.com/hakandilek/
      Email: please see resume

------
ivm
Location: Chile, UTC-3 (I'm fluent in English and Russian)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

• iOS: Cocoa Touch, UIKit, Auto Layout, Core Data, iCloud, Game Center

• Game Development: Unity3d, 2d Toolkit, Cocos2d

• Testing: XCTest, Specta, Appium

• Version Control: Git, Mercurial, TFS

\----

CV:

I am developing apps and games for more than 6 years and have over 20
completed projects.

• Objective-C: 4 years. Created multiple apps and games for iOS and OS X.

• C#: 2 years. Lead programmer at multiplayer Unity3d game suite for mobile
platforms.

• ActionScript: 3 years. Released 15 Flash games for portals and social
networks.

• Moderate experience in Swift, Ruby, JavaScript, Node.js.

• Extensive usage of OOP principles, software design patterns and various
testing methods.

Email: work -ат- f-m.fm

------
virtualwhys
Location: Europe/North America

Remote: yes

Tech: Scala, Play, Slick

have been coding in Scala since 2011, and Play soon thereafter (first 2.0
milestone); using Slick since before it was Slick (i.e. ScalaQuery). Do
frontend (grunt, coffee, less), database (mysql, postgres) and general
sysadmin work as well.

Have a permanent gig here[1], but am looking for a side project, preferably
part-time. Github here[2]. U.S. citizen, native English speaker; sort of
fluent in French if you ignore the accent ;-)

[1] www.ushr.com

[2] [https://github.com/godenji](https://github.com/godenji)

------
RomanPushkin
Location: South San Francisco (+ ok for San Mateo, Redwood City, SF bay area
etc.)

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: ruby, rails, cassandra, postgres, c#, asp.net mvc, react,
angular, full stack

Résumé/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10293866/Roman%20Pushkin...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10293866/Roman%20Pushkin.docx)

Email: roman.pushkin@gmail.com

10+ years of webdev experience, can-do attitude, good business acumen, love
huge challenges, care about being the best and producing the best, like and
value people, WINNER!

------
leventyalcin
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: AWS, Rackspace, Softlayer, Openstack, Saltstack, Puppet, Debian,
Ubuntu, CentOS, GitHub, Gitlab, JIRA, ITIL, MySQL, RabbitMQ, Puppet, Vagrant,
VirtualBox, bash, Ruby, Capistrano, Rake, Elasticsearch, (r)Syslog(-ng),
Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Nagios

Résumé/CV:
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/leventyalcin](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/leventyalcin)

Email: levent /at/ leventyalcin /dot/ com

I'm a SysOps/DevOps with strong Linux System Admin/Engineer background.

------
scttnlsn
Location: Ithaca, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript, JavaScript, Ruby, Postgres

Email: scott@scottnelson.co

I’m a full-stack web developer focusing primarily on building front-end
applications with React (ClojureScript or JavaScript) as well as backend
services with Ruby, Node or Clojure.

[http://scottnelson.co](http://scottnelson.co)

[http://github.com/scttnlsn](http://github.com/scttnlsn)

[http://linkedin.com/in/scttnlsn](http://linkedin.com/in/scttnlsn)

------
odie88
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Sure, I have experience working full-time remotely.

Willing to relocate: Yes: CA, CO, maybe international

Technologies:

Mostly front end. MV* usually Angular. I'm excited for React Native to mature
some and have the Android support released. Responsive frameworks. Data
visualization, living on g.raphrael for a while now. LESS. Git, of course.
Outside of my comfort zone, I've pushed projects with NodeJS, Socket.IO,
Twilio, NGINX as a reverse proxy, mongoDB. I used to work with WordPress a
ton, so I have some super rusty PHP and MySQL chops.

Résumé/CV:

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/t71ge46qk4cfqkt/Matthew-Odette-
Res...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/t71ge46qk4cfqkt/Matthew-Odette-Resume-
June-2015.pdf?dl=0)

My most recent side project won first place in the Twitch.TV App Challenge
that I developed it for, winners were announced just this past Friday
[https://1800streamer.com/p/landing](https://1800streamer.com/p/landing)

The landing page and the video (
[https://youtu.be/3YR4CseY9pk](https://youtu.be/3YR4CseY9pk) ) explain it
nicely.

For 1800streamer, I had to work with a handful of technologies I've never used
before and solve a few interesting problems, like dynamic namespacing for
Socket.IO.

I like technical screens in the form of take home projects. I'm terrible at
coding within the whiteboard IDE, and I haven't spent time memorizing common
interview algorithms.

Since I haven't worked on a team larger than 4 people, I consider myself a
junior level applicant, who could (hopefully) quickly move up to mid-level
with the opportunity to get some blunt code criticisms and a few nudges in
right direction.

Email: me [at] matthewodette [dot] com

No third party recruiters please.

Twtich.TV APP Challenge Winners announcement: [http://www.overwolf.com/twitch-
app-challenge/#prizes](http://www.overwolf.com/twitch-app-challenge/#prizes)

------
strange_quark

      Location: Chicago
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Java, Objectivce-C, Swift, JavaScript, C, PostgreSQL
      Résumé/CV: http://briancharous.com
      Github: https://github.com/charmquark
      Email: brian (dot) charous (at) gmail (dot) com
    

I'm a new grad interested in a broad range of technologies looking for an
entry-level position. Ideally, I'd like to work on low-level or embedded
devices or cloud backends dealing with ML/NLP.

------
cjo

      Location: Denver, CO
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Possibly
      Technologies: Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Heroku, Clojure, jQuery/JavaScript, HTML/CSS
      Résumé/CV: portfolio @ www.cjolsen.com/#portfolio, email for resume
      Email: contact [at] cjolsen (dot) com
      Homepage: www.cjolsen.com
      Github: https://github.com/CJOlsen
    

I'm currently focusing on web development with Postgres/Django/jQuery but I'm
also excited to learn new things.

------
nubcakes

      Location: Looking for work in Boston, MA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Java, working C/C++ with Arduino
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/quickbrownfox319
           https://www.linkedin.com/pub/daniel-chen/37/4b4/b42
      Email: quickbrownfox319[at]gmail[dot]com

===== Currently working as an environmental engineer looking to expand into an
entry level developer position. Please contact with any questions!

------
adige01can
Location: Ankara / Turkey

Remote: Yes - Experienced

Willing to relocate: Not now

Technologies: linux/unix administration

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=55773097](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=55773097)

Email: adige01can@gmail.com

I am experienced Devops who recently worked as technical support. I would like
to join a team as Devops and work with security issues. I have great energy to
improve myself and willing to work a lot for learning. Gaining experience is
much more important than money.

------
LeicaLatte
Location: Chennai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS apps - development, testing or maintaining; REST ruby python
backends; AWS; realtime data apps

CV: [https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/20640844/Krishna-
Kumar.p...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/20640844/Krishna-Kumar.pdf)

Email: krish dot kumar at gmail dot com

I run a live scores app. 3 years of mobile dev. Also organize the local
Cocoaheads chapter. 4 years at web payments company experience. Ping me if you
are at WWDC for a quick chat.

------
Albright
Location: Boise, ID, USA

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: In some cases.

Technologies: Full-stack web developer. PHP, Drupal, HTML, CSS, JavaScript,
sysadmin (FreeBSD and CentOS), consulting, SEO, UX, etc, etc.

Résumé/CV: [https://albright.pro/](https://albright.pro/) (click "Résumé" in
the menu if you need a PDF)

Email: albright at abweb dot us

I have about eight years of professional experience, and many years of
hobbyist experience before that. I'm currently looking to escape the agency
grind, so no agencies, please.

------
leftwich
Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Quickbooks, Xero Certified Advisor, Excel expert, etc.

Résumé/CV: Please contact me for my resume

Email: brad[at]beechvalley[dot]com

I help software companies solve accounting problems.

I'm a CPA with several years experience helping software companies. I started
my career at a big 4 accounting firm in their technology practice and have
since started my own boutique advisory firm.

I (or my resources) can provide interim CFO, Controller, Director of Revenue,
and/or Senior Accountant-level services. Please contact me for more
information!

------
teixeir3
Full stack web developer based in New Jersey who is looking for full-time work
as a software engineer. I currently do freelance web dev work / health IT
consulting.

    
    
      Location: New Jersey
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes (preferred)
      Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Backbone.js, jQuery, SQL, HTML, and CSS
      Résumé/CV: http://dougteixeira.com/assets/DTeixeiraResume-b804d6e2476dea87e128e50c29b8078f.pdf
      Email: teixeir3@gmail.com

------
rapid_snail
Location: Toronto/Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Full-time: No

Part-time: Yes, up to 20 hours per week

Technologies: Java, JEE, C++, Python, scikit-learn, R etc.

Experience: 10 years enterprise software development for Telecommunication
providers.

Github:[https://github.com/kesu](https://github.com/kesu)

Résumé:[https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/kesu-
jayaprakash/33/703/b7b](https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/kesu-
jayaprakash/33/703/b7b)

Email: kesu[dot]jp[dot]public[at]gmail[dot]com

------
sas1ni69
Location: Malaysia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Full-time: Yes

Part-time: Yes, up to 15 hours per week

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Angular.js, Ember.js, REST API
development, Postgres.

Experience: 5 years with web development

GitHub: [https://github.com/sas1ni69](https://github.com/sas1ni69)

Blog: [http://hassanin-ahmed.com](http://hassanin-ahmed.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://my.linkedin.com/in/hassanin](https://my.linkedin.com/in/hassanin)

Email: sas1ni69 [at] gmail [dot] com

------
akrakesh
I'm a no-nonsense mobile and web designer looking to work on meaningful
products.

Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills: UI, UX, iOS, Android, Web, Knowledge of HTML & CSS

Experience: 4 years (6 months in a startup)

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
cmdrfred

      Location: Philadelphia, PA
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: Python, Flask, Django, PHP, Javascript/HTML
    
      Résumé/CV: Contact Me
    
      Email: HNjobleads@wfc.help
    
    
    

Currently employed as a sysadmin for a medical corporation. Just completed
writing a HIPPA compliant system in Python to automatically confirm patient
appointments via text message. Looking for a junior position somewhere. For me
right now experience trumps compensation.

------
csffsc
Location: Boston

Remote: Yes

Languages: Python, C, Ruby, Javascript, HTML/CSS

Technologies: Numpy/Scipy, Mininet, Flask / Ruby on Rails, Linux Admin, CAD
(Solidworks, AutoCAD/Revit)

Experience: Currently a Computer Science graduate student @ Georgia Tech, with
an undergraduate degree in Mechanical Engineering

Hobbies: Design/Build durable carbon-fiber quadcoptor frames using Solidworks
and customer feedback.

Areas of Interest: Product Development (with a bias toward hardware products),
Robotics/Automation, Data Science.

Resume available by email at chris@csfields.com

------
nph0613
Location: Philadelphia, PA - USA, but looking to move to New York City

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: NYC only

Technologies: JavaScript, Java, JSF/Facelets, AngularJS, HTML, CSS, XML, C#

GitHub: [https://github.com/nph0613](https://github.com/nph0613)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nph0613](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nph0613)

Email: nph0613@gmail.com

Web-oriented software engineer with a strong interest in creating efficient
user-friendly web applications.

------
xamroc
Software Engineer looking to do more front end development, learn more about
DevOps or search technologies. I want to work in places with great engineering
culture.

Location: Hong Kong, China

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Web, Ruby on Rails, Full-stack JavaScript

Résumé/CV: [https://angel.co/marco-lau](https://angel.co/marco-lau),
[https://hk.linkedin.com/in/laumarco](https://hk.linkedin.com/in/laumarco)

Email: lau.career@gmail.com

------
anon-looker
Location: Buenos Aires

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android, iOS, BB, RoR, Django, C/C++.

Resume: On request; Current employer doesn't know I'm looking.

Email: anon.looker.hn@gmail.com

I am generalist that has dedicated the past six years to making mobile apps
(native & hybrid), backends, SDKs and APIs for startups and bigcos in plenty
of markets. I've published plenty of apps to the stores and shepherded enough
projects to know the full cycle forwards and backwards. Drop me a line if you
need help with anything related to mobile.

------
davidw
Location: Boulder, CO is where I'd like to be, but willing to be convinced of
other locations.

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Yep

Technologies: Erlang, Rails, Postgres, HTML, CSS, C, Java, Tcl, etc.... Been
doing this for nearly 20 years, so I've seen many of them and like learning
new ones.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1hu1VqmuDzDXXc8ZebAhSyIL9V9...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1hu1VqmuDzDXXc8ZebAhSyIL9V9-dCWT2Tka-
qd6egCo&authuser=0)

Email: davidw@dedasys.com

------
mikejohnsonjr
Location: Brooklyn, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Sure

Technologies: Python, Django, PHP, MySQL, PostgreSQL, JavaScript, jQuery, d3,
highcharts, datatables, Css, bootstrap, html5, Git

Resume: [http://mikejohnsonjr.com/static/assets/Mike-Johnson-Jr-
Resum...](http://mikejohnsonjr.com/static/assets/Mike-Johnson-Jr-Resume.docx)

Email: self@mikejohnsonjr.com

I'm interested in full stack web development with Python and data
visualization with d3 and highcharts. Thank you for your consideration.

------
codingthebeach
Location: Charlotte, NC (USA)

Remote: Your choice

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Grue hunting and delousing and left-handed spin-widget analysis.
Also any major web or desktop stack, from client-side framework-driven JS
backed by your choice of Ruby, PHP, Python, C#, or Node under
LAMP/WAMP/WIMP/WISC to cross-platform C++ targeting OS X, Windows, and Linux.

Resume: Inquire within. 10+ years commercial dev exp.

Email: james@indevious.com

Most recent employer: UPS

Most recent project: [http://extrovert3d.com](http://extrovert3d.com)

Thanks!

------
thirdtruck
Location: New York, New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, JavaScript (jQuery, Node.js, CoffeeScript, Knockout),
HTML/CSS (Sass, Boostrap), Python, PHP, Java, C#, MySQL, TDD/BDD

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

Email: hire at thirdtruck org

GitHub: [https://github.com/thirdtruck](https://github.com/thirdtruck)

Primarily interested in contract work, but open to part- or full-time. A big
proponent of refactoring, in case you have a code base in need of re-
engineering.

------
fakalaka
Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No (OK
to travel) Technologies: .NET (C#, ASP.NET MVC), AWS, Git, Sql, RabbitMq,
back-end scallable systems, Octopus, TeamCity, ReadyRoll, FAKE (Want to
learn/use: Scala, F#, Rust) Résumé/CV:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/kbaldyga](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/kbaldyga)
Email: kbaldyga->gmail

------
jdstafford
Location: Baltimore, MD, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full Stack Web - PHP, MySQL, Ruby / Rails, AngularJS,
javascript, jQuery, NodeJS, NoSQL, HTML5/CSS3, various templating engines
(Mustache, Handlebars, Jade, etc)

Résumé:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1G5HRihQloccW97tby9XFsAFb...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1G5HRihQloccW97tby9XFsAFbuOGcHTtkOQpeP3CQovo/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: josh@jdstafford.com

------
scomp4ny

      Location: Europe, Croatia
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: NO
      Technologies: iOS (ObjC & Swift), C/C++, Python, Bash, Git, XML, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, OpenGL, OpenCV
      Blog: http://rasic.info
      Email: scomp4ny@gmail.com
    

Author of Swift Bond framework. Looking for part-time remote work.

[https://github.com/SwiftBond/Bond](https://github.com/SwiftBond/Bond)

------
keithy
Looking for a junior webdev position, for the summer of 2016. Most experienced
in Node and React, though I'm willing to adapt to other stacks (I've worked on
a Flask stack for example).

Projects: [http://keithy.me/](http://keithy.me/)

Location: Newark, DE

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JS, Node, React.js, CSS, PostgresQL

Résumé/CV: [http://keithy.me/resume.pdf](http://keithy.me/resume.pdf)

Email: terda12@gmail.com

------
mdpopescu
Location: Targoviste, Romania (Eastern Europe)

Remote: Yes (preferably)

Willing to relocate: UK, Ireland but not for more than six months; less is
better

Technologies: C#, SQL, WebAPI, WCF, Rx.NET, MVC, Javascript, jQuery (prefer
back-end)

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/sh/flk60yotkeuh5uo/AABK6gsa5eFO6tEBE...](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/flk60yotkeuh5uo/AABK6gsa5eFO6tEBE8924zHVa?dl=0)

Email - mdpopescu@gmail.com

Mainly interested in contracts, not permanent jobs.

------
ShirsenduK

      Location: Darjeeling, India  
      Remote: Yes  
      Willing to relocate: No  
      Technologies: HTML, JavaScript, CSS, Ruby, Rails.  
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/shirsendukarmakar  
      Email: shirsendu.karmakar@gmail.com
    

I work from my beautiful hometown in the Himalayas. I was previously running
QREOH and was an engineer at SlideShare and LinkedIn. Worked in Rails for 5
years and 10 in JS.

------
bnchrch
Location: Banff, AB, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, CoffeeScript, JavaScript, Node, PostgreSQL,
MySql, Express, MongoDB, Sass, Bootstrap, Objective-C, HTML5/CSS3, Agile,
Selenium, hadoop, git, jira, gerrit

Résumé/CV: [http://benchurch.me/resume.pdf](http://benchurch.me/resume.pdf)

Email: ben [dot] douglas [dot] church [at] gmail

Website: [http://benchurch.me](http://benchurch.me)

------
april6e
Location: Seattle, Washington, US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Microsoft Office Suite, healthcare and employee project
management, statistical research, IT and software troubleshooting, fundraising
and reporting to executive leadership.

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/brandonbIT

Email: brandon66b@gmail.com

I'm a professional seeking to apply my background in healthcare, project
management and information technology. I am interested in an entry level role
in the technology field.

------
minionslave
Location: Boston Massachusetts

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML/CSS, JS, PHP, SQL, C#, Python/Flask

GitHub: [https://github.com/mandiros3](https://github.com/mandiros3)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_BmRDNJJqQCLVBKamUwZDFmSUE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_BmRDNJJqQCLVBKamUwZDFmSUE/view?usp=sharing)

Email: mandirosa3@gmail.com

------
basqio
Location: Seattle

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, R, JavaScript, Haskell

Résumé/CV: [https://www.tinyurl.com/james-bennett-
resume](https://www.tinyurl.com/james-bennett-resume)

Email: jrslbenn@gmail.com

I'm a new grad with a broad range of talents and interests looking for an
interesting entry level position. I would love to work on cloud infrastructure
and back ends. Functional programming and data science are also cool.

------
maslov
I'm a full stack web developer. I can build a system from scratch and keep it
running. I'd like to run a great product and make your customers happy.

Location: Russia

Remote: Yes (I work remotely)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django/Flask, Celery [+gevent], RabbitMQ, Redis,
MongoDB, PostgreSQL, SQLAlchemy, Git, nginx, uWSGI, Linux, Docker, Ansible.
CI. I'm absolutely interested in new technologies and would love to dive in
something new.

Email: maslovhn@gmail.com

------
topramengod
Location: San Jose, CA

Remote: Not a problem

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: PHP (Vanilla, Cake, Laravel), JavaScript/JQuery, Python,
HTML/CSS,

Java, C++ (JUCE Framework), C#,

SQL, Hadoop, AWS/Redshift

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaeljvarner](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaeljvarner)

Generalist full-stack developer with strong desire for product or service
focused work. Willing to relocate, depending on destination.

------
murtza
Location: San Francisco (SF Bay Area)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: developer documentation, technical writing, Marketo, Marketo
API, marketing automation

Résumé/CV: [http://linkedin.com/in/murtzam](http://linkedin.com/in/murtzam)

Email: hi@murtza.org

I am looking for contract work around writing developer documentation or
developer blog posts. I am also available for Marketo and marketing automation
consulting projects.

------
dopplesoldner
Location: Cambridge, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, C++, C#, NodeJs, AngularJS, Matlab

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7beC0Tmy6uQX19TbU90a3VSVF...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7beC0Tmy6uQX19TbU90a3VSVFU&authuser=0)

Email: doppelsoldner at gmail

About me: Currently pursuing a masters at the University of Cambridge with a
focus on Natural Language Processing and Machine Learning.

------
shabinesh
Location: Bangalore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, outside India.

Technologies: Django, Flask, Python, Go, Postgresql, PostGIS, Redis, RabbitMQ,
Travel technologies

Email: shabi@fossix.org github:
[https://github.com/shabinesh](https://github.com/shabinesh)

I'm a full stack engineer with 7 years experience working remotely and onsite.
I have built a travel platform from scratch. Experience developing features
for OpenStack.

------
batjaa
Location: Bay Area/Columbus, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Columbus/Bay Area/Seattle)

Technologies: Javascript, Java, PHP, C#

Résumé/CV: [http://www.batjaa.com](http://www.batjaa.com) |
[http://www.batjaa.com/Batjargal%20Batbold%20--%20Software%20...](http://www.batjaa.com/Batjargal%20Batbold%20--%20Software%20Developer.pdf)

Email: batjaa.batbold@gmail.com

(updated line break)

------
saryant
Location: Boulder, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: Scala/Akka/Play, CoreOS, Docker, Neo4j, ElasticSearch.
Generalist etc.

Resume/CV: ryantanner.org

[https://github.com/ryantanner/](https://github.com/ryantanner/)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/853125/ryan?tab=profile](http://stackoverflow.com/users/853125/ryan?tab=profile)

Email in my profile.

------
maxehnert
Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: No Preference

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Angular, PHP, Laravel, jQuery, Sass, Bootstrap,
Gulp, Mocha.

Resume/CV: [http://bit.ly/1INW1Kk](http://bit.ly/1INW1Kk)

Website: [http://maxehnert.com](http://maxehnert.com)

Github: https:github.com/maxehnert

Email: maxehnert [\AT\\] [g mail] [dot] com

Seeking: Front-end developer position.

Currently employed but actively seeking other full time positions.

------
rdudek
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Microsoft Operating Systems, Systems Center Configuration
Manager, Active Directory, Check Point Encryption, Citrix, Epic EMR, Soapware
EMR, Amazing Charts EMR, Healthcare solutions, some programming C# and PHP.

Résumé/CV:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dudekrafal](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dudekrafal)

Email: rafaldudek[at]usa[dot]net

------
isomorph
Location: London, UK

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, OCaml, Scala, Java - other bits at
[http://github.com/farhanmannan](http://github.com/farhanmannan)

Résumé/CV: [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/farhan-
mannan/8/389/a34](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/farhan-mannan/8/389/a34)

Email: farhanmannan@mac.com

------
MetricMike
Location: Washington, DC Remote: No preference Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Ruby (Rails), HTML/JS, Java, Postgres, Debian-flavors of Linux,
Git, Vagrant, Puppet, Bash Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/michaelweigle Github:
github.com/metricmike Email: michael.weigle at gmail

Recent CS graduate and Army Reservist. Looking for a fast moving team to learn
and build systems with.

------
shabonkerz
Location: Birmingham, AL

Remote: Negative.

Willing to relocate: Very much so, but only to the bay area.

Technologies: JavaScript, Angular, Node.js, .NET, Python, Ruby, php, AWS,
MVC/ASP.NET, Web APIs, SQL, and more.

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lhfFi100ROJ8l58iFb8WzTRt...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lhfFi100ROJ8l58iFb8WzTRtsng85EhLKG2AO0zT1xc)

Email: asa.rudick at gmail

------
laxk

      Location: VT
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Techologies: Java, Python, GoLang, etc. See resume for more information.
      Résumé/CV: http://goo.gl/EkBvZ9
      Email: happyhappydeveloper@gmail.com
    

I'm looking for a more challenging working environment such as a start-up
where I could have a larger scope of responsibilities and independence.

------
ilia1213
Looking for a Node.js developer position.

Location: Saint Petersburg, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes. VISA required (H1B, J1)

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, C++11, Swift, bash; familiar with:
node.js, iOS

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2tIjBsHxwnWZGhBY0VvQXJLczA...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2tIjBsHxwnWZGhBY0VvQXJLczA/view?usp=sharing)

Email: ipotuzhnov@gmail.com

------
darkmuck
Location: Harrisburg, PA

Remote: Yes (highest preference)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript (jQuery, Knockout), SQL, VB.NET, C#,
ASP.NET, PHP (CakePHP), git, TFS, bash \--I'm very interested in learning new
technologies if given the good opportunity.

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/wdistefano](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/wdistefano)

Email: wdistefano[at]shwuzzle[dot]com

------
Shadow6363
Location: Hershey, PA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Most definitely

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, PHP, Java, SQL, Linux, HTML, CSS

Résumé:
[https://github.com/Shadow6363/Resume/blob/master/resume.pdf](https://github.com/Shadow6363/Resume/blob/master/resume.pdf)

Email: Christopher.Ryan.Cope@gmail.com

Looking to do something new and interesting somewhere warmer than the
northeastern U.S.

------
grantpalin
Location: Victoria BC Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Sass, some JavaScript, JSON, PHP, some Python, C#,
ASP.NET MVC, ASP.NET Web API, MySQL, SQL Server

LinkedIn: ca.linkedin.com/in/grantpalin

Email: grant at grantpalin dot com

Summary: greatly interested in programming work for the web, mobile, database
/ data analysis. I have worked on numerous projects using different toolsets,
and am driven to continue learning and improving.

------
tengkahwee
Looking for a change of environment to a different country, preferably in the
San Francisco or New York.

    
    
      Location: Singapore
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript, Node.js, Gulp, Codeship, Open-source
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/kahwee/ https://sg.linkedin.com/in/tengkahwee
      Email: t@kw.sg

------
semicolondev

      Location: Los Angeles (on Visit)
    
      Remote: No
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes 
    
      Technologies: Node.js, Express.js, Backbone.js, Angular.Js, HTML/CSS 

PHP (Laravel/CodeIgniter), MySQL/SQLite/MongoDB, Android (JAVA/PhoneGap)

    
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/bhu1st
    
      Email: bhupal -at- semicolondev.com

------
lordchtsai

      Location: Sunnyvale, CA
      Remote: Sure
      Willing to relocate: Hope not
      Technologies:
     - Python: Flask, Django, Selenium
     - Javascript/Coffeescript: Angularjs, D3, Nodejs
     - HTML, CSS/LESS
     - prior experience: Assembly, C, C#, Java, Go, Perl, PHP, SQL 
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/lordchtsai
      Email: im@chtsai.zone

------
_em_
Location: Toronto, ON, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: Mainly Java but have worked on C, C++, Delphi, Oracle, Weblogic,
JBoss, REST Api's. Also recently been adding new technologies via side
projects like RoR, Android etc.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/muhammadali](https://www.linkedin.com/in/muhammadali)

Email: muhammadaliamin[at]gmail[dot]com

------
bevacqua
Front-end specialist, currently focused on Node.js and all things JavaScript.
Seeking freelance work. I enjoy developing code in small modules. Self-taught.

Location: Buenos Aires, AR (GMT -3)

Remote: Yes (remote only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node.js, JavaScript, CSS, all things web

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/bevacqua](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/bevacqua)

Email: nicolasbevacqua@gmail.com

------
MiracleImage
Web application developer with experience building large scalable and fault-
tolerant applications. Looking for complex tasks and would like to grow in big
data direction.

Location: Krakow, Poland

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (to USA or Canada), visa support required

Technologies: Java, Spring, Hibernate, JavaScript, AngularJS, SQL

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/HrQAKC](https://goo.gl/HrQAKC)

Email: please see CV

------
test001only
Location : Bangalore

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate : Yes

Technologies : C#/.NET, LabVIEW, Learning Javascript and Meteor, Willing to
learn new technologies

Resume : More than 8 years experience automating various testing process in
semiconductor industry. Have worked on projects from the requirement gathering
phase to design, architecture, coding, delivery and maintenance.

Willing to give full resume on request.

Email : test001only/@/gmail/dot/com

------
hereonbusiness
Location: Sweden, Stockholm

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: PHP, SQL, MySQL, Python, Ruby, Javascript, Git, Ansible, Linux,
AWS, REST, Apache, Nginx, Unit testing

CV: Please email

Email: gpedic at gmail.com

I'm a full stack developer (4+ years) with linux devops experience.

My last position was a mix of programming, devops, system integration and open
source business software (CRM, DMS, eCommerce).

Fluent in German, English and Croatian.

I'm looking for a more back-end/data oriented position.

------
iwillbethere65

      Junior Developer in the middle of Orange County. Looking for full time work. 
    
      Location: Orange County
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Javascript, React, Angular, Node, Postgres, Mysql
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jfknox
      Github: https://github.com/jfknox
      Email: jfknox3@gmail.com

------
Fireman
Location: Canada

Remote: Yes (worked this way for 3 years)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Scientific Computing, C++, Python, Fortran90, PhysX, sklearn.

Résumé/CV: ca.linkedin.com/in/alexvyskocil

Email: alex[dot]vyskocil[at]gmail[dot]com

Completed a M.Sc in Physics with a focus on theoretical (computational)
problems. Worked in the gaming industry for a while, and more recently
branching out into Machine Learning for more interesting applications.

------
ukrprog
Location: Ukraine Remote: Yes - Part Time. Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Unity 3d, C# .NET
Résumé/CV:[https://https://mega.co.nz/#!vwMXVTSI!WOUYOZ6LArQkpI5Duar0eW...](https://https://mega.co.nz/#!vwMXVTSI!WOUYOZ6LArQkpI5Duar0eW7XQnlBDqgmG3AVbW-
EpQY) Email: ukrprog@yahoo.com

------
raizinho
Location: NYC, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Python Data Analysis stack, VBA, Excel, PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/gordon-
fleetwood/65/172/925](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/gordon-
fleetwood/65/172/925)

Email: See LinkedIn profile

Looking for an internship or an entry level position in Data Analysis or Data
Science.

------
vs4vijay
Location: NCR and Jaipur, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: AngularJS, Ruby on Rails, Java, Spring and Hybrid mobile apps.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vs4vijay](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vs4vijay)

Github: [https://github.com/vs4vijay](https://github.com/vs4vijay)

Email: <myusername> [at] gmail.com

------
andymoe
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes (or local)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Ruby, Python, Go, Got through Apple MFi
program and hardware to market. Other interest in Android, VR and drones. Used
to be a Network Engineer.

Resume: on request

email: andymoe@gmail.com

github: [https://github.com/andymoe](https://github.com/andymoe)

Worked: Financial services tech, Apple, VMware, my own drone startup (2yrs).

Open to ideas...

------
dhat
Location: Atlanta

Remote: Yes, currently working fully remote for 3 years

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: UI/UX design development (WPF, C#, Xamarin, HTML/CSS etc.)

Experience: Specializing in UI/UX design architecture and development for 12+
years.

Resume:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/georgephillip](https://www.linkedin.com/in/georgephillip)

Email: gphillip (at) dualhat (dot) com

------
gkelly

        Location: Portland, OR
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Full-stack web app developer 
          - python: (django, flask, sqlalchemy, numpy/scipy/pandas, twisted)
          - javascript: (node, ember, jquery, backbone)
          - dev/ops: (ansible, git, linux, BSD, postgresql, zsh)
        Email: My HN username @gmail

------
tsompura
Location: Ahmedabad, IN Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Design, HTML/CSS Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/wkmsn7rd7zj4lv1/Tejas-
Sompura.pdf?...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/wkmsn7rd7zj4lv1/Tejas-
Sompura.pdf?dl=0) Email:tsompura[at]gmail[dot]com

------
bcbrown
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Prefer local, but possible

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Hadoop, HBase, Hive, Java, Python, machine learning,
recommendation systems, big data. Opportunities in Scala or Haskell welcome
too.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=41163228](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=41163228)

Email: brenden.brown, gmail

------
felipegalvao
Felipe Galvão

Location: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil Remote: YES Willing to relocate: YES
Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript, jQuery, HTML, CSS, Bootstrap.
Learning PHP / Laravel Résumé/CV:
[http://felipegalvao.com.br/en/](http://felipegalvao.com.br/en/) Email:
felipect86@gmail.com

------
reruns
Location: New York, NY, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rails, Javascript, Backbone, JQuery, AJAX, CSS, Haskell

Resume:
[http://www.garrettjohnson.net/assets/resume.pdf](http://www.garrettjohnson.net/assets/resume.pdf)

github: [https://github.com/reruns](https://github.com/reruns)

email: graffitisouls@gmail.com

------
squiguy7
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Perl, Java, C, Rust, Go, SQL, MongoDB, UNIX/Linux, Git,
Some Front end experience

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ptuso9voxcy1r6z/GSquire_Resume_Cur...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ptuso9voxcy1r6z/GSquire_Resume_Current.pdf)

Email: garrettsquire @ Google's email service

------
philippnagel
I am a Software Product Management student looking to join a team in August
for a PM-related internship.

Location: Freiburg, Germany

Remote: Depends

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript (ES6, Coffeescript, node.js/io.js,
Meteor), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Unix, Git

Resume: On request

Github: [https://github.com/philippnagel](https://github.com/philippnagel)

E-Mail: phil@philippnagel.com

------
zwtaylor
Location: New York City (NYC)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Front End Developer & Designer (CSS3, HTML5, jQuery/JavaScript,
MySQL, Unix, Git, Photoshop)

Portfolio: [http://zachtaylor.me](http://zachtaylor.me)

Resume: [http://zachtaylor.me/resume.pdf](http://zachtaylor.me/resume.pdf)

Email: zachtaylordev (at) gmail

------
apineda
Location: Toronto, ON

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Python, Pandas, SQL, JavaScript, PHP, HTML/CSS, Laravel

Résumé/CV:
[http://linkedin.com/in/alexpineda77](http://linkedin.com/in/alexpineda77)

GitHub: [http://github.com/alexpineda](http://github.com/alexpineda)

Email: alex[at]alexpineda[dot]ca

------
autotravis
Hi, I'm Travis Reddell. I am a web developer with experience working with
fully remote teams.

    
    
      Location: Phoenix, AZ
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PHP, Python, CakePHP, Django, MySQL, PostgreSQL
      Résumé/CV: http://treddell.com/travisreddell-resume-201506.pdf
      Email: refer to resume

------
slickwilli
Location: East Lansing, MI

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Go, C#, NodeJS, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MSQL, ASP.NET
MVC, AngularJS, ExpressJS, Javascript, CSS, HTML5, Git, Docker, Linux/unix,
CoreOS, Nginx, etc

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mwilliams28](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mwilliams28)

Email: mdubbs at gmail dot com

------
vkr
Current PhD student in finance with background in CS. Interested in startups
that combine both.

Location: Brussels, Belgium

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: R, Java, VBA, PHP, HTML/CSS. Willing to learn anything.

Résumé/CV:
[https://be.linkedin.com/in/kristofverbeken](https://be.linkedin.com/in/kristofverbeken)

Email: kristof - at - fluvio - dot - be

------
SuddsMcDuff

      Location: Portsmouth, UK
      Remote: yes, local preferred
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: C# Javascript NodeJS .NET RabbitMQ NServiceBus DDD BDD TDD MVC Distributed-systems CQRS MongoDB CouchDB Redis XP Scrum Kanban
      Résumé/CV: https://careers.stackoverflow.com/mattdavey
      Email: my.name@fsfe.org

------
okpatil
Location : Brisbane

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate : No

Technologies : Golang, Nodejs, Angularjs, Rails, Meteorjs, Cordova, Ionic
Framework, Mongodb, Redis

Resume/CV :
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/dnmqnznsjov6mmr/Omkar%20Resume%20%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dnmqnznsjov6mmr/Omkar%20Resume%20%282%29.pdf?dl=0)

Email : okpatil4u@gmail.com

------
abdelhadikhiati
Location: Oran , Algeria

Remote:yes

Willing to relocate:yes

Technologies: Rails , CSS , HTML, Javascript , C , Linux , Git,Android .

Resume
:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B86n9HvTj-6IVTgtWWtkN2FQU24...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B86n9HvTj-6IVTgtWWtkN2FQU241cWdwVUxQQURBbUR0RUk0/view?usp=sharing)

Email: abdelhadikhiati@gmail.com

------
kelvin10
Location: Southern California (Orange County)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: c++, c, Python, java, openGL, JavaScript

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_83uJ1BML4DMXRoSHotWTRxVjQ/...](https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_83uJ1BML4DMXRoSHotWTRxVjQ/edit?usp=docslist_api)

Email: nguyenkelvin92@gmail.com

------
gaspar
Location: Los Gatos, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, C/C++, Android SDK/NDK, R

Areas: Network Security, Software Defined Networking, LTE, Distributed Systems

Resume: [http://goo.gl/xd7v9l](http://goo.gl/xd7v9l)

Website: [http://goo.gl/EliKDr](http://goo.gl/EliKDr)

Email: igasp001 [at] ucr [dot] edu

------
wyze
Location: St. Louis, MO

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML/CSS, Backbone, React, ES6

Résumé/CV:
[http://linkedin.com/in/neilkistner](http://linkedin.com/in/neilkistner)

GitHub: [http://github.com/wyze](http://github.com/wyze)

Email: neil.kistner[at]gmail[dot]com

------
proll
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, BackboneJS, NodeJS, Less/Stylus, Handlebars,
Grunt/Gulp

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/9d4VUY](http://goo.gl/9d4VUY)

Email: g.polush.kin@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/proll/](https://github.com/proll/)

------
abraham_s
Experience in QA automation of enterprise server-side/backend software at
startup/big-corp.

Location: Santa Clara, CA

Remote: no preference

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/shijinabraham](https://www.linkedin.com/in/shijinabraham).
Drop me a mail for resume.

Email:shijin abraham @ gmail dot com

Visa: H1B

------
sgillis
Location: Belgium, Hasselt

Remote: Yes, but rather on site

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Haskell, AWS, Docker, Elm

CV: [http://sgillis.github.io/me.html](http://sgillis.github.io/me.html)

Email: gillis.san [at] gmail [dot] com

Looking for: I'd really like to get some real world experience in functional
programming, preferably Haskell

------
mzocher
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: To Portland, OR only

Technologies: HTML/CSS, PHP, Javascript (jQuery), REST/SOAP APIs, BMC
Footprints, LAMP, Dell K1000

Soft Skills: Project Management, Training / Employee Development, ITSM,
Customer Support

Résumé/CV: [http://mark.zocher.us/](http://mark.zocher.us/)

------
StumblnGrumblin
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML/CSS/JS, Angular, jQuery, Bootstrap, SASS,
Node/Express/Koa/ØMQ, Django, Ruby on Rails, noSQL/SQL DBs

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ggrumbley](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ggrumbley)

Email: ggrumbley@gmail.com

------
Killswitch
Location: Dubuque, Iowa

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3, Git, Vagrant, Docker, NodeJS,
AngularJS, SASS, jQuery, ExpressJS, Ionic Framework, ReactJS, PostgresSQL,
MongoDB, MySQL, Redis

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.joshmanders.com/resume](https://www.joshmanders.com/resume)

Email: josh@joshmanders.com

------
jnaour
Location: Paris, France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Data Science/Machine Learning (clustering, prediction, anomaly
detection...), Hadoop, Spark, Elasticsearch, Scala, Python

Resume/CV:
[https://fr.linkedin.com/in/juliennaour](https://fr.linkedin.com/in/juliennaour)

Email: julnaour at gmail dot com

------
harshaiitj08

      Location:Santa Clara,CA
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: YES
      Technologies: Micro controllers Programming,Mechatronics,Sensors,Robotics,Control systems,Mechanical Manufacturing,Designing
      Résumé/CV: http://pdfsr.com/pdf/harshar-1-.pdf
      Email:harsha.iitj08@gmail.com

------
panorama
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Remote only

Technologies: Expert-level Ruby, Rails, Javascript, React.js, jQuery, SCSS

Resume/CV: [https://www.kokev.in/cv](https://www.kokev.in/cv)

Email: kevin [at] kokev.in

I'm a full-stack dev with significant startup/YC startup experience. Looking
for remote full-time work.

------
michalstanko

      Location: Bratislava, Slovakia (Berlin time zone)
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: maybe
      Technologies: JavaScript, .NET, C#, VB.NET, ASP.NET MVC,
                    PHP, Node.js, MySQL, SQL Server, etc.
      Résumé/CV: http://stankoviansky.com
      Email: michal@stankoviansky.com

------
taaviaasver
Location: Estonia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (preferably). Bay area, Seattle or other US West
Coast would be nice.

Technologies: JavaScript, jQuery, Angular, Ember, PHP, WordPress, MySQL,
backend, frontend, full-stack

Résumé/CV: [http://lapsesuu.ee/taavi.pdf](http://lapsesuu.ee/taavi.pdf)

Email: taavi.aasver@gmail.com

------
d3141
Location:Philadelphia, Pennsylvania

Remote:Yes,preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C,Objective-C,Swift,Golang

Résumé/CV: Will gladly send upon request.

Email:david.johndou [at] gmail [dot] com

Looking for:I don't have a lot of professional experience but I'm a long time
hobby developer and I'm open to anything. I love to learn new things and am
always up for a challenge.

------
phish
Location: Germany currently (Canadian citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Go, Frontend, Can learn whatever

Resume: [http://john.ston.ca](http://john.ston.ca) ||
[http://github.com/DylanJ](http://github.com/DylanJ)

Email: qdylanj on the google mails

------
yzeisler
Interested TDD and writing isolated tests. Pair programming is a plus.

Location: Portland, OR

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: Ruby (Ruby On Rails), Javascript, CSS 
    
      Résumé/CV: http://dustinzeisler.com/resume/index.html
    
      Email: please see resume

------
rylee

        Location: Dallas, TX
        Remote: Sure
        Willing to relocate: Able and willing
        Technologies: Ruby, Sinatra, Frontend development, devops, Cloud technologies, AWS, sysadmin funtime
        Resume: http://insecure.rylee.me/resume
        email: rylee at rylee dot me

~~~
mrwade
Hi Rylee, Just a heads up: I sent an email to your address, but I'm getting
errors back saying your SMTP server cannot be contacted.

Kevin <kevin@orgsync.com>

~~~
rylee
Hey! I'm not sure what's up with that. Are you perhaps trying to send email
via an ipv6-only server? I'm currently (unfortunately) only able to accept on
ipv4 due to some serious issues with OVH ipv6. I'll get in touch with you with
some out-of-band contact methods!

------
metiscus
Location: Orlando, FL

Remote: Sure, preference is on site

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: c, c++, OpenGL, SQL

Resume: Please email me

Email: metiscus@gmail.com

Brief experience: 5 years doing internal research in game technology for a
large aerospace company. A year and a half in the game industry, worked on two
AAA titles. A year working for a small company in aerospace simulation.

------
jonsterling
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes (nine months successful remote experience)

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Haskell, Standard ML, OCaml, Objective-C

Résumé: [http://www.jonmsterling.com/pdfs/sterling-
cv.pdf](http://www.jonmsterling.com/pdfs/sterling-cv.pdf)

Email: jon [ at ] jonmsterling [ dot ] com

------
duren
Location: Currently in Chicago, looking to relocate to Bay Area in 5-7 months

Remote: Yes (presently), prefer in-office once in Bay Area

Willing to Relocate: Yes (only to Bay Area)

Technologies: Front End Development, UI/Interaction Design

Résumé: [http://duren.us/rs](http://duren.us/rs)

Email: see résumé above

------
GrepVyne

      Location: Dublin, Ireland
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Possibly
      Technologies: Java, Ruby on Rails, HTML, CSS, Javascript, PHP
      Résumé/CV: Available on request
      Email: sinclair500@gmail.com
      Description: Fresh graduate looking for a development position

------
colinramsay
Location: Cornwall, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (Ext JS, React), Ruby, .NET

Résumé/CV:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/colinramsay](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/colinramsay)

Email: colin [at] gotripod [dot] com

I'm particularly looking for React & React Native opportunities.

------
CesariusX
Location: Puerto Rico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript (NodeJS), ExpressJS, KoaJS, Java

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/y5ho3iepaid9shw/cesar_resume.pdf?d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/y5ho3iepaid9shw/cesar_resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: cesar.cruz5@upr.edu

------
agonz253
Location: Florida

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: iOS, Ruby on Rails, Javascript

Résumé/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/107127118/Andres_Gonzale...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/107127118/Andres_Gonzalez_Resume.pdf)

Email: andresgleztelo@gmail.com

------
wwung
Location: San Francisco, Bay Area, or Los Angeles

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (React.js, Angular.js), HTML5, CSS/Sass/LESS,
Node.js, Gulp/Grunt, TDD, MongoDB

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/DsiLSM](https://goo.gl/DsiLSM)

Email: williamcwung [@] gmail.com

------
tfb
Full stack web dev looking to push web apps to their absolute limits.

Location: North Carolina

Remote: Yes, but some personal interaction is always a plus

Willing to relocate: Definitely

Technologies: Node.js, React.js, MongoDB, Redis, ES6/ES7, anything you throw
at me really

Résumé/CV: github/timbur and github/loggur

Email: tim -at- loggur -dot- com

------
x0ry

      Location: Nashville, TN
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies:  Full stack web C#,Javascript,HTML/CSS,MS-SQL
      Résumé/CV: https://www.visualcv.com/cory-glenn?access=a4Mth7csTJQ
      Email: coryglenn615@gmail.com

------
athesyn
Location: Bristol, United Kingdom

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Objective-C, iOS, JavaScript (Node.js), Python, front and back-
end development

Résumé/CV:
[http://registry.jsonresume.org/labdulle](http://registry.jsonresume.org/labdulle)

Email: liban2.abdulle@gmail.com

------
kylejson
Location: Greater NYC Area

Remote: Sure, would rather onsite.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS(MVC and Vanilla), Node, Ruby, Java, Mobile Web,
Design, Mongo, SQL

Résumé/CV: [http://kylejson.com/resume.pdf](http://kylejson.com/resume.pdf)

Email: kylejson@mail.com

------
kirotawa
Location: Campinas, SP, Brazil. Remote: Yes, willing to relocate.
Technologies: C, Python, Linux Kernel, Git Résumé:
[https://goo.gl/oF4xsO](https://goo.gl/oF4xsO) Email: kirotawa@gmail.com

------
andrewdubinsky
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Preferred but not required.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on rails (experienced), Swift (beginner)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/adubinsky](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adubinsky)

Email: adubinsky {at} gmail.com

------
wko
Medallia, Palo Alto (VISA OK) -
[http://engineering.medallia.com/](http://engineering.medallia.com/) Email:
wko@medallia.com

Hi! My team works on analytics at Medallia. Our company's mission is to
connect businesses with their customers. My team specifically works on
sentiment analysis, topic classification, outlier detection, etc to derive
insights from feedback including comments from hotel review sites, transcribed
tech support calls, suggestion boxes left at your favorite restaurant, etc.

We've built an 85%+ accurate sentiment classifier which works in six
languages, open sourced a Java port of Word2Vec
([https://github.com/medallia/Word2VecJava](https://github.com/medallia/Word2VecJava)),
optimized a language detector for comment data, and are currently working on a
semi-supervised topic clustering algorithm. In addition to the research
component, our team also handles scalability and real-time distributed
processing, processing millions of comments per hour.

If you are passionate about applied machine learning and want to impact the
way businesses interact with people, please reach out to me at
wko@medallia.com :)

If this sounds way too ML-oriented but you're still curious, fear not! We're
also doing some pretty neat stuff with:

Docker -
[https://github.com/medallia/docker/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/medallia/docker/blob/master/README.md)
Swagger - [https://github.com/medallia/swagger-
codegen/blob/master/READ...](https://github.com/medallia/swagger-
codegen/blob/master/README.md) and other stuff -
[https://github.com/medallia](https://github.com/medallia)

------
kmiloaguilar
Location: Honduras

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, C#, Angularjs, Node.js, TDD, CI, DDD, Scrum, CSM, Agile

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmiloaguilar](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmiloaguilar)

Email: camiloaguilar11@gmail.com

------
bottlerocket
Location: Cleveland OH USA

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Can't :(

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS, UI/UX design

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/brendancullen](http://www.linkedin.com/in/brendancullen)

Email: brendan at brendancullen dot com

------
chipsy
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Haxe/OpenFL, JS, HTML5, Unity, Python

Resume/CV:
[http://ludamix.com/resume_current.txt](http://ludamix.com/resume_current.txt)

Email: jhofmann@321f.net

Game developer, also interested in full stack.

------
enzolovesbacon
Location: Florianópolis, Santa Catarina - Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (preferred)

Technologies: C, C++, Objective-C, Mac OS kexts, python, php, git

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/hgyjzj](https://goo.gl/hgyjzj)

Email: enzo.matsumiya at gmail dot com

------
segmondy
Location: Detroit

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, C/C++, C#, Python, PHP, Lisp, Prolog, Javascript, Ruby,
PostgresSQL, Oracle, MySQL, RabbitMQ, Clojure, Lua, Go, Linux, BSDs, Unit
Testing, Git, blah, blah. I solve problems and get things done.

Email: segmond@gmail.com

------
hbcondo714
Location: Orange County, CA, USA

Remote: Yes if not local

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Web, Mobile & API Software Management

Résumé/CV: [https://www.amarkota.com/resume](https://www.amarkota.com/resume)

Email: resume[at]amarkota[dot]com

------
meesterdude
Location: Philadelphia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: for the right company

Technologies: Full stack Rails developer
(rails,ruby,css3,html5,jquery,javascript,linux,mysql,postgres,elasticsearch,rspec,capybara,factory_girl)

Resume: www.linkedin.com/in/russjennings7

Email: r.heyhowsitgoing@ruru.name

~~~
technofire
FYI, when I attempt to view your resume I encounter:

"You and this LinkedIn user don't know anyone in common ... You can only view
the profiles of users within your network. However, as you add connections,
you may discover people you know in common."

You might want to adjust the public profile privacy controls on LinkedIn so
that the public can view this.

~~~
meesterdude
Derp, i'll look into that! only recently joined actually so, still learning
the ropes. Thanks for pointing it out!

------
XFactor82
Tasio Victoria: Recent Grad. Passion/Hustle

Location: San Francisco

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Ruby on Rails, JS

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tasiov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tasiov)

Email: tasiovictoria@gmail.com

------
gregimba
Location: Bellingham, WA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Ansible, Linux, node.js, coffeescript

Résumé/CV: [http://grant.systems/resume.pdf](http://grant.systems/resume.pdf)

Email: regimbal.grant@gmail.com

------
fmorel
Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (US & Canadian citizenships)

Technologies: JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Google Apps Script, C#, Java

Resume: [https://goo.gl/5wLzzH](https://goo.gl/5wLzzH)

Email: fmorel90@gmail.com

------
stasy

      Location: Castle Rock, Co
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Possibly
      Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Swift, Parse.
      Résumé/CV: http://www.rsm.io/smecla
      Email: aeip@live.com

------
tehansen
Location: Iowa City, IA

Remote: sure

Willing to relocate: given the right offer

Technologies: JS, Python, C/C++, OpenGL, node, react, kivy

Resume/CV: [http://bit.ly/1HHLIH3](http://bit.ly/1HHLIH3)

Email: thomas.hansen@gmail.com

------
csbartus
Location: Budapest, Hungary, Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Responsive web design, front-end development, Wordpress,
styleguide

Résumé/CV: [http://metamn.io](http://metamn.io)

Email: bartus.csongor@gmail.com

------
rankam
Location: London (Moving in August)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (django + scientific libraries), Javascript (Meteor,
d3js), R, Postgres, MongoDB

Looking for a backend python position, preferably one that involves data
analysis.

Email: rank.aaron@gmail.com

------
xyclos
Location: Charleston, SC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Frontend

Resume/CV:
[https://my.indeed.com/r/294a40ff659ab11c](https://my.indeed.com/r/294a40ff659ab11c)

Email: jakej587 at gmail dot com

------
karaujo
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Java, Spring, MySQL, Apache Solr, RabbitMQ, REST

Résumé/CV:
[https://renato.software/resume.html](https://renato.software/resume.html)

------
victorantos
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Asp.NET MVC C#, AngularJs, KnockoutJs

Résumé/CV: [http://victorantos.com/resume](http://victorantos.com/resume)

Email: contact me via Github

------
zsh2v1
Location: St. Louis, MO Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Potentially
Technologies: javascript, ember, node, mongo, sql Résumé/CV: alliewehrman.com
Email: allie.wehrman@gmail.com

------
mrinfinite
Location: Maine, U.S.A Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Javascript, Go, Ruby on Rails Résumé/CV: contact me Email: kyleblazepetan at
gmail dot com

------
eddy76377
Location: London, UK Remote: No Willing to relocate: No Technologies: html,
css, javascript, angularjs, php, python, php, git. Email: eddy76377 at gmail
dot com

------
cjeane
Location: Houston, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, Ruby, Java

Résumé/CV: [http://www.chrisjeane.com](http://www.chrisjeane.com)

Email: chrisjeane@gmail.com

------
alphanumeric0
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Perl, Postgres, Redis, Linux, Javascript, Django, Elm,
ReST API development,

ElasticSearch, git, FOSS development

Email: andrew.silvernail@gmail.com

------
ensignavenger
Location: Greenfield MO USA

Remote: Yes Please

Willing to relocate: Probably not, but perhaps

Technologies: Python, Django, plus a bunch more

Résumé/CV: ensignavenger.github.io

Github: ensignavenger

Email: jlv@ensigntech.com

------
meigwilym
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Location: north Wales, UK

Remote: Yup

Willing to relocate: Nope

Technologies: PHP: Laravel4/5, Slim, Symfony2, CI; Front end: HTML5, JS,
Angular; some Android. More: meigwilym.com/about/skills/

Résumé/CV: meigwilym.com/cv

Github: github.com/meigiwlym

Website: meigwilym.com

Email: mei.gwilym@gmail.com

I started out front end and worked towards the back. I have a wide range of
skills for webdev, and have worked on many projects in over 8 years of
experience. And this week I celebrated 3 years as a freelancer!

------
zinzi
location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Data science, machine learning, natural language processing,
computer vision, python, SQL, unix

Resume/CV: [https://www.kaggle.com/users/48955/umar-
nawaz](https://www.kaggle.com/users/48955/umar-nawaz)

Email: nawaz.umar@gmail.com

------
neverminder
Location: London

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rust, Scala, Play, PostgreSQL, Bash, Python, Javascript,
AngularJS

Résumé/CV: Available on demand

Email: darodymas@gmail.com

------
roybarberuk
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

UX/UI Web Designer/Front End Developer based in London(UK) Previous work
includes Google, Nestle, Fox's, Glenfiddich etc

Can design and build full proof of concepts from UX to design to front end
functional code.

Work: [http://dribbble.com/roy](http://dribbble.com/roy) or download the zip
linked below: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/6f7pt1b7q9i2624/Roy-
Work.zip?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/6f7pt1b7q9i2624/Roy-Work.zip?dl=0)

Any questions or enquiries? Please fill in the contact form here:
[http://roybarber.com/contact/](http://roybarber.com/contact/) or email:
hi@roybarber.com

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

------
rst11
Location: Edinburgh

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not currently

Technologies: C, C++, Python, SQL, UNIX/Linux, Git

Resume: On request

Email: kerny [@] inbox.com

------
dhenneberger
Location: Washington, DC

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Full lifecycle developer. Java, SQL.

Résumé/CV: danielhenneberger.com

Email: in resume.

------
manju
Yes, i want to be hired but tell me first who are you?

~~~
mod
This is a thread where prospective employers look around for qualified
candidates.

You post your stuff, you potentially get contacted.

~~~
wyclif
Heads up, the quality of responses to recent threads has taken a nose dive
lately. I posted in the latest month's thread, and I'm starting to see a
couple of bad effects:

1\. Recruiters who send a canned response to every email in the thread (my
post very specifically outlined what technologies I have experience with,
mostly Python and Django, but now I'm getting offers for iOS jobs. The
recruiters responding aren't bothering to read the posts).

2\. Startups who respond trying to sell me their shiny 'get hired' app. These
people need to know that this isn't what "Who wants to be hired?" is for.

~~~
mod
I agree, however I think you've mistaken me for a site administrator--not your
fault, given my name.

It's just a name, I have no power here.

The user you want to ping is dang.

I don't expect him to be able to prevent what you don't like, though.

~~~
wyclif
Thanks. Yeah, I thought you were an admin. Sorry. But it's really not about
"what I don't like", it's about making HN better. These people are not using
"Who Wants To Be Hired?" correctly according to HN.

------
thelittlec
Data Scientist

Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: R, Python, Tableau

Email: kietphun at gmail dot com

------
J_Darnley
Location: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: No. Yes please, not required though.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua, FFmpeg

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908 fingerprint: 5612 F4E9 53A6 ADA1 0E9B 285A CC26 DD10
9941 2908

OpenHub profile:
[https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

GitLab profile:
[https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley](https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

------
curiously

        I'll build your MVP for $50,000
        Email me with subject "MVP" or visit:
    

[http://appsonify.com](http://appsonify.com)

    
    
        Location: Vancouver, BC.
        Remote: Yes.
        Relocate: No.
        Technologies: Open Source
        Resume: http://appsonify.com
        Email: john@resume

------
entelechy0
Location: Jacksonville

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Absolutely!

Technologies: C, C++, Objective-C, primarily iOS for the last 4 years with
some PHP sprinkled in. Moderate experience in web but more proficient at iOS.
Former Compiler Research Assistant. Programmer of 20 years. Have played with
countless languages, can pick up anything quickly.

Resumé/CV: Available through email

Email: ezuratechan@gmail.com

------
noobplusplus
Location : SFO

Remote : Yes

Willing to Relocate : Yes

Technologies : Scala(newbie), +5 years in Python web frameworks Django &
Flask. Others - Redis, Ansible, PostgreSQL, Vagrant, Redis, Celery,
SQLAlchemy, Angular, jQuery.

Resume/CV: Created two startup and took from concept to market. Managed team
of 5 people.

Email : wimicirca2015@gmail.com

------
jkuria
Location: Seattle, WA

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: various
    
      Résumé/CV: http://www.theconversionwizards.com
    
      Email: theconversionwizards@gmail.com
    
    

The Conversion Wizards...we can often increase your conversions/sales 20% to
30% in 6 to 12 weeks for companies with the right profile. Get in touch for a
free consultation...

You might also enjoy this article:
[http://www.theconversionwizards.com/3-conversion-
killers](http://www.theconversionwizards.com/3-conversion-killers)

